# My 55-Year Betta Addiction



## RussellTheShihTzu

I finally decided to start a journal. I thought i would start out with how I got into this hobby and what it was like early-on. I hope you enjoy my rembrances of things past.....Linda


Today’s aquarists are lucky in so many ways: Affordable aquariums, filters and heaters, a wealth of fish species from which to choose. Most have no idea how it was before any of the above. How it was before the Internet and Forums. When you had to read book by researchers and breeders or find a mentor with years of experience to glean information.

I began my aquatic adventures in 1959 when my Father used my 10th birthday as an excuse to get the aquarium he had always wanted. That birthday present cost him nearly $600 in today’s money. Now you see why he needed an excuse! As a Navy Chief Petty Officer his pay wasn’t all that great and we lived in San Diego, CA where the cost of living was high.

What did my birthday gift include? A 10 gallon Metaframe aquarium with slate bottom, gravel, a net, food, a ton of plants and three Guppies, three Mollies and three Swords…one male and two females of each. There were no affordable heaters for smaller aquariums and my brain has forgotten if it had a filter…but I don’t think so.

One of the tenants of long-ago aquaria was the “One-inch of fish per gallon of water.” This 100-year-old belief was developed when there were no filters to supply oxygen or maintain water quality. Although with today’s technology that rule no longer applies many still perpetuate it.

Speaking of plants: From the aquatic beginnings an abundance of live plants was a “must.” Even in the 1800s aquarists rightly believed that not only did live plants provide oxygen but they also maintained water quality even before the advent of filters. Ask aquatic experts and you will find many who believe some of today’s fish sicken more often than ever before because too many aquarists use maintenance-free fake plants and thus deprive their fish of the benefits live plants provide…which is why my birthday gift came with a lot of plants.

In 1959 there was no “instant cycling” bacteria. The aquarist did weekly water changes of 50% no matter how many fish were in the new tank. We didn’t lose a single fish during the “breaking in” of the aquarium as amateurs called it. As a matter of fact, we didn’t lose any of them in a cross-country trip to my Father’s final assignment in Florida. With no Interstates, if memory serves, it took a week; maybe a bit longer. Can you imagine? A week driving across country in a Nash station wagon with two kids (aged 10 and seven), a parakeet and an aquarium with nine fish? 

My Mom carried two jugs for water and when we arrived at a motel she would fill the jugs. The next morning right before we left she would dip out some of the tank water and fill the tank with the water that had been setting out overnight. Back then you didn’t need “conditioners” because they didn’t add all that stuff to the water supply that they do today.

We maintained that tank until we left Florida for Tennessee in the summer of 1964. We gave it to a friend. When we reached Tennessee, we bought a 20 gallon which we kept until I left for my last two years college in 1968.


----------



## BettaBoy11

You made a journal!!!! Subscribing!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Did you know affordable, submersible heaters were not available to the amateur hobbyist until the 1970s? About that time they invented tiny undergravel filters for bowls, too. Very exciting!

I can’t quite remember if I bought my first Betta, Raymond I, in 1967 or 1968. Either way, he was a VT who came from Woolworth’s and lived for four years+ in a two-gallon bowl. At that time there were no heaters or filters for anything less than a 10 and certainly not for bowls. He was healthy and active; never had SBD, fin rot, bloat, fin biting, etc.; none of those thing which seem to plague so many of today’s Betta. He received twice weekly 50% water changes and was fed flake food as Betta pellets didn’t come to be until much later.

I was lazy so I had two two-gallon bowls. I would fill the empty bowl, with its separate décor and substrate, and wait 24 hours for the water to "age" before netting Raymond and plopping him in the clean water. When I bought Raymond II, another VT, I had three two-gallon bowls and swapped the boys out a day or two apart.

I finished college in three years and after I graduated in 1970, I went to work in a pet store that specialized in aquaria because I wanted to learn more about fish. I had wild dreams of someday owning my own specialized aquatics store; instead I became a newspaper political editor and, later, a canine behaviorist and trainer.

In 1970 there was no FedEx or UPS for overnight delivery so we had to order fish from St. Louis and drive to the Louisville airport to pick them up.

We kept our Betta in one-gallon bowls with water changes every other day. For whatever reason we pushed two-gallon bowls as what Betta needed and spurned the prevailing one-gallon “wisdom.” You must remember that not only was the general belief that Betta didn’t need anything larger than a one-gallon but small tanks, much like today, were actually more expensive than 10 gallons. As a matter of fact, I don’t recall that we even stocked tanks less than 10 gallon and even with my employee discount I had to save out of two checks to afford a 10-gallon set-up. Anyway, as the prevailing view was Betta would attack and kill any tank mate a new hobbyist wasn’t going to buy a 10-gallon for just one fish. The belief that all Betta will attack and kill any tank mate has been repeatedly disproved but people still perpetuate it.

Don’t get me wrong: Not all Betta can have tank mates and one should always be vigilant because they are unpredictable fish. But a majority live quite peacefully with others, especially African Dwarf Frogs, if the habitat is maintained with the needs of the residents in mind…which translates into a natural habitat with an abundance of live plants. I’ve had Betta-based community tanks since around 1975 and have only had one Betta that became aggressive toward his tank mates and that was after he’d been with them for two years…thus, why you must be vigilant. There were two others, if memory serves, which immediately let it be known they preferred a solitary life.

Back to my journey in aquaria: I remember how excited I was the day the store received undergravel filters for bowls! I bought one each for Raymond I and Raymond II. Those bowls were so cute with their little tube of bubbles in the middle. The Raymonds would swim round those tubes and flare; a new form of amusement!

Raymond I died when he was, I guess, six or seven; I’d had him for six years and I don’t know how old he was when I bought him at Woolworth’s Department Store. I had Raymond II for six or so years and Raymond III and Raymond IV, both in community tanks, for about the same amount of time.

I often wonder if, as with some breeds of dogs, today’s extremes in Betta have made them less healthy and shorter lived than those early VT? I know my Betta today receive the same treatment as the Raymonds and seldom has one lived more than three years; most have reached two. Or maybe it’s all the stuff they put in our water? Who knows?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I always want to know “why?” Chalk it up to being a “Child of the Sixties,” but I never do something just because I’m told I should. This has gotten me into lots of trouble over the years and I’ve often said most of what I know about fish came from the mistakes I made and learning what not to do (like putting baby Neon in the store’s Cichlid tank…I didn’t do that one, the new manager did). But that’s not quite true. Other than experience, a majority of what I’ve learned about fish comes from my voracious reading habit, love of research, lectures and being lucky enough to have wonderful mentors. One of who was a biology professor who started his fish obsession in the 1950s and a contemporary who has owned an LFS for more than 40 years.

I have had a number of freshwater species and aquariums from those two-gallon bowls to 100-gallon Goldfish tanks. I’ve raised Convict Cichlids, Guppies, Lyretail Mollies, Endlers Livebearers, Swords, etc. My favorite fish were my Oscars. Such characters. I highly recommend them if you have room.

Now I’m down to two 5.5, one 20 long, one 10 and one eight gallon. The eight is supposed to be my invert/micro fish tank and does have CPO and other inverts but I caved and just today bought a gorgeous boy I think will do well. The 5.5 tanks house Boo Betta and Harry. Boo Betta has five Habrosus Cory and five Dwarf Crays; Harry as the same. The 10 houses Guthrie, six African Dwarf Frogs and six Hara jerdoni. I lost Clooney, my HMPK, last week so the 20 is also Betta-less…but not for long! I couldn't resist a second boy so now I'm full. Besides the new Betta the 20 will house Tetra, Vampire Shrimp, Habrosus, Pygmy and Hastus Cory, Oto, Red Sakura Shrimp and Dwarf Crays…and lots of filtration! I am the Queen of Over-Filtration. 

My 20 and 10 are on a stand on my end of the sofa so I spend a lot of time observing. We joke that I listen to television and watch the fish.

If I could give you any advice it would be: Don’t be intimidated by fish keeping. It is a wonderful, fulfilling hobby. And, trust me, there will come a time when you can look at your tank full of fish and live plants and_ just know_ if all is well…or not. I liken it to being a cook: After a certain point in time an experienced cook knows immediately by taste why a dish was a success or a failure; can taste a dish and know the ingredients; doesn’t need measuring utensils. So, too, is it with aquatics; someday you’ll find you _just know_.

Stick with it and someday you can write a journal about your 50-year journey!


----------



## blueridge

This is going to be a great journal! ;-) Subscribing!


----------



## Sadist

Thank you so much for sharing! My own personal opinion on the current betta lifespan is a combination of inbreeding/weak genetics and tap water additives.


----------



## Fenghuang

This journal is fasicinating already! I already learned so many new things I never knew before. I love it! :-D


----------



## Olivia27

Subbed  x


----------



## Kyle15

whhaaaaat"? 1959!? Nice , owning fish for not even 20 years is a handful , I only owned fish for 5 years, but I have the knowledge of a 20 yrs old for fish keepers


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

My Betta:

Harry, Guthrie and Boo Betta.


----------



## Sadist

They're gorgeous.


----------



## Tealight03

I have learned a lot already!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Can you imagine a time when there wasn't FedEx, UPS or Overnight delivery? ;-)

All saltwater fish were wild-caught. St. Louis was home to the main distributor of fish, both freshwater and saltwater. If a pet store bought they had to make arrangements to have the stock flown to an airport for pickup!

Life aquatic sure has changed...mostly for the better, I think. I'm going to keep interspersing "historical" stuff as I remember it. And funny tales of my days as assistant manager of that aquatics-based pet store.


----------



## themamaj

So happy to see your journal! Your fish are ones we all dream of. Can't wait to read more


----------



## NickAu

Sneaks into Linda's house and steals the white one.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Have to subscribe to this!!!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

My project: Counted cross stitch.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Oh my goodness, that's SUCH a cool idea!!!!!!! You have to post pics when you're done!!!!!!


----------



## themamaj

That is one of my favorite betta pictures. What an incredible design to cross stitch!


----------



## themamaj

Since I know you have cycled a few tanks ... is it possible to quickly cycle a new tank by using a existing filter and media from a mature tank? If so how quickly can you add livestock and can you do it in larger quantities as long as you use Stability? Example considering 10 gallon guppy tank. How many ok for 10 all male. OR community tank with elders, couple frogs and betta


----------



## themamaj

Ember tetras....hate spell correction!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Yes, you can add stock immediately I always use Stability when I add fish. Have fun! 

PS: The black in that cross stitch is not the Aida canvas; it's also cross stitching!


----------



## themamaj

Incredible Linda! You are super talented and patient to do that! !


----------



## Schmoo

Yay, you finally made a journal!  

I had no idea St. Louis used to be so huge for fishkeepers (I live in St. Louis). How neat!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thanks, everyone. And, Nick, there's no way you're getting Boo Betta from me! I bought him on eBay from the nicest seller. Here's the seller's video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edrb35owwfY

And Stacey, we'll wait until the cross stitch is finished to see how talented I am. ;-)


----------



## Olivia27

I noticed that the better looking Bettas are often from the South. Including FL that is. Not sure if it's the warmth or just the Southern hospitality  

Do you do breeding by the way? Just curious


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

No breeding. I just enjoy.

This guy is in Wisconsin...not as far as FL from you. I bought Boo Betta from him. Nicest seller and Boo Betta was so well packed and so healthy. I'm moving him from the 5.5 to the eight because he has so much personallity and I can see him better.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/ka_yan3/m.h...skwAAOSw1S9WgAGG&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

BTW, if you see a Betta you like from ilovbettas and it doesn't sell email and ask; he'll normally sell for starting bid instead of relisting.


----------



## Olivia27

Ah, I did saw their auctions last week. Didn't click on it thinking they're in Thailand. Those fishes are lovely. I know I'd have space for another girl next year. Maybe I should consider this seller. Can't wait


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yay! I'm so glad you started a journal! I love reading about what keeping was like back before the internet. I'm definitely subbing!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Boo Betta makes me want to cry..........too...much...cute...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Arrived!*

My first Giant arrived today. His body is much deeper in color as are his fins. I cannot say enough nice things about the sell. Will add more photos when Gary gets back from his trip as he has the camera.

Introducing "Whatever-I-Decide-To-Name-Him."


----------



## Olivia27

Aaawww he's so adorable! I love shiny fishes XD


----------



## themamaj

He is stunning! Congrats! Cant way to see pix


----------



## themamaj

What tank are you putting him in?


----------



## Sadist

What a gorgeous guy!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

I'm usually not a red fan, but Whatever-I-Decide-To-Name-Him is gorgeous!


----------



## BettaBoy11

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Cotton19

one specific tip I have had trouble finding comes to mind looking at your beautiful fish: how do you maintain half moon bettas fins so well? I have no problem keeping HM alive, but my current one came home with beautiful fins, and has generally never had them look that good again. The obvious thoughts are water quality and good stock to begin with, but do you have any other fin-specific advice?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Cotton19 said:


> one specific tip I have had trouble finding comes to mind looking at your beautiful fish: how do you maintain half moon bettas fins so well? I have no problem keeping HM alive, but my current one came home with beautiful fins, and has generally never had them look that good again. The obvious thoughts are water quality and good stock to begin with, but do you have any other fin-specific advice?


Does your decor pass the panty hose test? Run a pair of hose over the decor and if it snags so will the Betta's fins.

The fins of most of my HM do not stay that way as they all live in community tanks. As long as there are not secondary problems it doesn't bother me to see less-than-perfect fins.

I've come to believe just about the only way to keep the fins that perfect is to house Betta the same as breeders do or as you see in pet store: Tanks bereft of any decor or substrate. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

themamaj said:


> What tank are you putting him in?


Right now he's exploring a five. I like to start them out small to get them used to somthing other than a bare one gallon. Doesn't seem to stress them as much. Eventually I'll put him in the eight.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Why I Bought Three Betta When I Only Needed One; Or, How I Learned To Dither*

I don’t know if you’ve been reading but I lost my Koi Plakat, Clooney right before Christmas. We returned from Michigan in late October and his caudal was completely gone. He was in the 20-long community tank so I put him in the 2.5 by himself for treatment. He became so lethargic that I put him back in the 20 where he immediately perked up. So much for those who say all Betta prefer to live alone. 

This is Clooney…or Mr. Pouty Lips as I called him. I bought him to put in the Nippy Neon community tank thinking a Plakat would work better than a long-fin. And I was right. Until he lost the entire caudal in what must have been some sort of accident his fins were intact.









Anyway, he was doing great; new growth, no further damage, eating well, very active. Then right before Christmas I came in to find him dead. The night before he was active and eating. It was devastating. Clooney was my first and only Plakat and I enjoyed him so much because his tank is eye-level right next to my end of the sofa.

So what did I do? Without any intention of buying I looked at Betta on eBay and AquaBid. I saw a lovely HMEE (Halfmoon Elephant Ear) on AquaBid. He is not the same color of my other HMEE and something about him was appealing. I’m not into breeding so perfect isn’t important to me. He is from the seller who is ilovbettas on eBay. As a matter of fact, I bought Clooney from Jorge. I bid on this boy…totally unsuitable for a 20 gallon with Nippy Neon:









I never figured to get him for $14.99 (the starting and my maximum bid). So, when I saw this lovely Giant boy and seeing as I’ve never had a Giant and being he is one of my favorite color combinations I did a Buy It Now. And trust me, he is just as lovely in person as he is in this photo. He is living a 5.5-gallon heavily-planted tank with five Habrosus Cory and some Dwarf Orange Crayfish while transitioning to a larger home. But he’s having such a great time in the 5.5 I’m not sure I’ll move him up. Depends on how big he gets.









After buying him I thought: “Wait! I still don’t have a Plakat for the community full of Nippy Neon Tetra!” You may well ask: “Why do you have a tank full of Nippy Neon Tetra?” Because Gary does not share my love of all things aquatic. But he does like the Neon. I figure it’s the least I can do for the man who tolerates six tanks when I promised I’d only have one or two and also promised to keep them off the kitchen counter. The counter now has two.

Back to the Plakat for the community full of Nippy Neon. I asked the seller of the Giant if he had any Plakat. He sent me numerous photos. I chose this boy:









He may not be perfect but isn’t he gorgeous? I just love him. Alas, Tom found him dead in his aquarium on Christmas morning. He offered to let me substitute from several he hadn’t yet listed on AquaBid. With the help of some forum members I narrowed it down to these two:









While the HMPKEE (Halfmoon Plakat Elephant Ear ) is striking I liked the form of the HMPK (Halfmoon Plakat ) better. And I kept thinking how much that horde of Nippy Neon would love the HMPKEE’s gorgeous, big ears! So I’d made up my mind on the little Plakat when the seller sent me this boy:









Now what do I do? I am never indecisive on Betta but having to make another pick after I had my heart set on the Plakat that died discombobulated me and was driving me nuts!

And to top it all off, I won the HMEE for $14.99! I had room for two Betta-only but from experience I know I cannot put a HM in the 20 long with all of those Nippy Neon which is why I needed a Plakat. So, what to do? I’ll tell you: I got that 2.5 going for Harry who seems to like it better than the 5.5....at the least he was more active in the 2.5 than he is in the 5.5. I hope Gary doesn’t notice I didn’t make room on the counter as I had promised. See, he’s in Kansas pheasant hunting with Boo the Setter and our friend, Paul, and his dogs. All the Betta arrive while he’s gone so I hope he doesn’t notice….Fat Chance!

Back to the Betta: So which Plakat did I get? None. I liked them but I just wasn’t enamored of them as I was my first choice. So back to the drawing board. Then I saw this lovely Copper girl and says to myself: “Self, why not get a female? You really should have experience with all types of Betta. You’ve had VT, HM, HMEE, HM Dragons, HMPK and soon a Giant….all males. Don’t you need to get a female?” “Yes,” I said to self. So I decided on this little Copper cutie over a male HMPK:









So now you know how I spent Christmas and the day after and the day after…in a dither and dithering! Oh, I won the Copper girl and she shall be named either Minerva or Millicent. She and the HMEE are from the same seller and should be here on Thursday.

UPDATE: Gary throws a spanner in the works! He came back tonight, Sunday!! Eek! That means the HMEE and Little Cutie will arrive while he’s here. How the heck am I going to sneak them in? Oh, well, I’ll cross that bridge when I come to it. At least the camera is back....Oh, and Gary, too, of course. ;-)​


----------



## NickAu

As you know I am a huge fan of short fin Bettas so what can I say but nice fish. 
IMO Plakat's are easier to keep because they can stand a little current so it makes filtration easier.


----------



## trilobite

You have some absolute stunners!


----------



## Sadist

Oh, that female is gorgeous! She might nip the nippers back and set them in line ;-)


----------



## Olivia27

Girls rule boys drool!  she's beautiful xx


----------



## themamaj

I love your story about picking out each betta. They are each stunning in own way. I think you will love having a girl. They are very fun and can be quite feisty so perfect to hold her own with nippy neons. Glad to hear your giant is doing so well. I love his long fins. Alas, you sound so much like me on the tanks. Hmm honey this will be the last betta, honey just had to rescue this one, hmm wonder if I can sneak another 10 gallon up the back stairs and he won't notice??? Can't wait to see pictures when you get her home. Love to see some tank pictures as well.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Uh oh...better be real nice to Gary! Poor fella! Hope he had a good hunt. You were busy "hunting" betta online, very very.successfully. yay! LOL.

I think that black plakat is amazing. How you resisted I do not know!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

I am sooo enjoying your journal. I am crazy for white fish, and yours is a real stunner! I got a little "white" girl with burgundy fins-- but she's since turned burgundy all over! Beautiful...but not white! She is so perky, and fun! I would get another girl in a minute!
I have to ask-- what is the story behind naming that stunning pink betta "Harry"?
I


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Hahaha I can only hope that my boyfriend will be as accepting of my betta obsession! I've already started priming him by having him care for mine while I'm away during our winter break from college, but we dont live together yet but I figure it's a good start! All of your fish are stunning and well worth your rigorous selection processes!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Giant to Live Alone :-(*

Alas, the Giant (still no name) will be living with only plants as room mates. 

I was cleaning up Harry's tank which is next to the Giant's when I saw him chasing the Habrosus Cory and, even worse, my little Dario! Now I can tolerate a lot of things....most things, actually....but don't mess with my Dario Dario!

So I netted Harry and put him in the other tank and while the Giant was trying to figure out what the heck of was going on I netted him and put him in Harry's clean tank.

So always have a back up plan 'cos you never know when you're going to need it.

BTW, he seems to be enjoying the heck out of Harry's tank. Although not very bright as he keeps flaring at an Anubias even though it doesn't flare back.

Oh, and I don't know why I named Harry "Harry." I just did. It's that way with most of my Betta except a marble. I named him "Random" because marbles are so random in how they turn out.

I've had Betta named:

Leander
Emerson (a white Betta named for Michael Emerson on "Person of Interest")
Finch (Ditto....Michael Emerson's character)
Random
Dexter
Arden
Clooney
Spot
Eric the Red
Remington (a black Betta named after the James Spader character on "The Black List")
Si
Willie
Little Willie and
Lips Magoo


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Late to the party... But I'm loving this journal thus far!
How you resisted that black PK I have no clue. But that copper girl is gorgeous too. 

Females... I tell you are not to be messed with. My male is in my community and he is so placid, he lives with swordtails fine. My girls though. Not a chance! They are such characters and have inner drama queens. I'd have a girl over and over. What they lack in size and finnage, they surely make up for in personality.

Edit: I thought you'd named a snail Gary until a few moments a go. God I got so confused :,) only just figured he is your other half.


----------



## themamaj

That is great. Love the name list. Hilarious about the giant flaring at the anubias. Glad you noticed right away who needed to move to plan B. I bet it was funny seeing their faces though wondering now what just happened here...


----------



## BettaLover1313

This is such a fascinating journal! Love your beautiful bettas and reading about all the knowledge you've acquired while keeping fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Kuhli Here, Kuhli There....Kuhli Fishes Everywhere!*

Right after college I went to work in a pet store so I could learn more about fish and how to groom (always, always have a backup plan ;-) ). This was 1970 and undergravel filters were the bee's knees of filtration.

The owner hired an assistant manager. Unfortunately, this one didn't know his butt from a hole in the ground when it came to fish but had a business degree...which apparently made up for his lack of knowledge. I just had a BS in Education with a double major: English and History. So what did I know? :roll: Plus, I was a woman and would someday get married and not need a job as this guy did because my husband would support me. Aren’t you glad we burned our bras???

Back then we had to order fish from St. Louis and drive to Louisville, KY to pick them up.

When the order came in there were 100+ Kuhli Loaches. They were rare back then and to get that many was quite a coup. I floated them (this was also pre-breather bag) in two separate tanks. Before I could release them, the assistant manager took those Kuhli and put two or three in each of our 50 tanks! The other employee and I tried to tell him it wouldn't work but he insisted it looked better to have a few in each tank for "variety" and "display" rather than have "a wriggling mass" of them in two tanks.

Well, if you know anything about Kuhli you know where they went....right down the undergravel filter tubes into the undergravel filters. And you know who had to catch them when a customer wanted one? Not me. :lol: The manager was so irritated he made the AM catch them....especially since he had given him an outline on fish and one was the Kuhli went all in one tank if fewer than 50 and in two tanks if more. AND they went in the tanks with the little guards on top of the undergravel filter tubes. The AM had to search each of those 50 tanks to find one with a Kuhli who had ventured out of the undergravel filter and then try to catch him before it dashed down the UGF tube! I suggested he throw a net over each tube so if the Kuhli tried going down the tube it would be netted instead. Hey! I used to be a sympatheticc person! Besides, it's disconcerting to see a grown man cry over catching a Kuhli...well, that last may be an exaggeration but I swear his eyes were teary.

The AM must not have even cracked that outline because he also put the baby Neons in the Cichlid and large Angel tanks and the male Fancy Guppies in with the Tiger Barbs. You can imagine how that turned out.

But the Kuhli loach fiasco was the best. 

Below is an excellent video of Kuhli feeding. Can you imagine trying to catch the single Kuhli in a tank with a plethora of other fish, decor and undergravel filter tubes?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1cxT6ukNis


----------



## NickAu

> Can you imagine trying to catch the single Kuhli in a tank with a plethora of other fish, decor


As somebody who has Kuhli Loaches in a heavily planted tank I do not need to imagine, I know.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

NickAu said:


> As somebody who has Kuhli Loaches in a heavily planted tank I do not need to imagine, I know.


:rofl: That is supposed to be ROFL


----------



## feistygirl

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> ....The owner hired an assistant manager. Unfortunately, this one didn't know his butt from a hole in the ground when it came to fish but had a business degree...which apparently made up for his lack of knowledge.



mg:. . . . :shock2: . . . . :sarcastic: . . . . :bluelaugh:
:lol:​


RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Below is an excellent video of Kuhli feeding.


Are the Kuhli Loaches the snake-like looking ones in the video?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Yep, Kuhli are snake-like. Very wiggly but great addition if you have the proper habitat for them. When I had them they kept me amused.


----------



## themamaj

Too funny. I can imagine the comedy act that ensued trying to catch them.


----------



## Sadist

Wow!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

That sounds like quite the comic scene. :rofl: poor guppies! That can't of been a pretty picture.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*One Down....Two To Go*

The female and the male HMEE are going to be here today....problem is, I wasn't expecting them until tomorrow so the girl's tank isn't quite ready. I worked on the two 5.5 and removed all of the floating plants...bare tank photos to be followed by the rescape. Figured I work on her 20 long today and it would be all ready tomorrow. Nope.

If you don't see me any more today you'll know I'm elbow deep in getting all the Salvinia minima/Duckweed mix out of the 20 and rescaping. She may have to spend the night in the 2.5 full of plants. :roll:

See ya later!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Ooh exciting! Hope everything goes to plan, really excited for you  

Hope everyone arrived safe and sound, and hopefully you'll be able to get some pictures.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you. Yes, they arrived happy and feisty. I had to put the girl in the 2.5 as the 20 long is still infested with all that Duckweed/Salvinia mix. I did finish Harry and the Giant's 5.5 tanks but I'm still a bit behind.

The girl really has been enjoying all of the plants in the 2.5. So has the new HMEE boy. But not as enthusiastically as the girl. He's in the eight

Now to decide with the 20 long what to do with the Ocelot Sword that has grown above the lid. Do I leave the back strip off so it can continue growing? Do I pull it up and send as a "gift" to a Cholla buyer? That's what I usually do with extra plants. Or do I leave the lid's backstrip woppy-jawed? I discovered last night there's another Sword just beginning to grow out of the tank on the opposite end. :hmm:

And the Giant is a real humdinger. I use a piece of airline tubing to clean the sand. He followed the tubing around and if it stopped moving he attacked. He continues flaring at the Anubis. I put in a Cholla piece that is still floating. I thought for sure he would consider it the ultimate enemy. But, no, he circled it three or four times and pays it no mind. Oh, well.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Your giant makes me smile! It's interesting, how different fish react to different things. Gabe is fine with his plants, good with his cave, great with his heater..but his moss ball is a different story. He is terrified of that little ball of green fluffy cuteness.


----------



## Sadist

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you. Yes, they arrived happy and feisty. I had to put the girl in the 2.5 as the 20 long is still infested with all that Duckweed/Salvinia mix. I did finish Harry and the Giant's 5.5 tanks but I'm still a bit behind.
> 
> The girl really has been enjoying all of the plants in the 2.5. So has the new HMEE boy. But not as enthusiastically as the girl. He's in the eight
> 
> Now to decide with the 20 long what to do with the Ocelot Sword that has grown above the lid. Do I leave the back strip off so it can continue growing? Do I pull it up and send as a "gift" to a Cholla buyer? That's what I usually do with extra plants. Or do I leave the lid's backstrip woppy-jawed? I discovered last night there's another Sword just beginning to grow out of the tank on the opposite end. :hmm:
> 
> And the Giant is a real humdinger. I use a piece of airline tubing to clean the sand. He followed the tubing around and if it stopped moving he attacked. He continues flaring at the Anubis. I put in a Cholla piece that is still floating. I thought for sure he would consider it the ultimate enemy. But, no, he circled it three or four times and pays it no mind. Oh, well.


I have to laugh at your giant! Silly guy.


----------



## themamaj

Good luck with new aquascaping. Glad new fish arrived safely! Cant wait to see more pictures. Giant is too funny attacking the tube. My Nikolai is like that. I thought he was going to take down a water bottle one day I happen to sit by tank. Silly boys.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

How did your husband take the new additions?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

IslandGirl7408 said:


> How did your husband take the new additions?


I don't think he's noticed...except for the Giant and he likes him. 

Unfortunately, I didn't take my own advice and put the male in the 2.5 instead of straight into the eight.

I always, always put any long-finned males in the 2.5 for a few weeks so they gradually get used to a bigger tank. My unproven theory is dropping them in a space 10 times the space in which they were raised is stressful and leads to fin biting.

This time I put the girl in the 2.5 and the male HMEE in the eight. This morning I got up and discovered that overnight he had a fine time with his fins. He is active and eating but definintely trimming his sails.

I can't decide whether to put him in the 2.5 when I move the girl to the 20 tomorrow or let him stay in the eight. I'll add add a ton more plants although it's hard to see him as it is. Oh, and there's nothing nipopy in the eight, either. It has to be self-inflicted damage.

Fish! :roll:


----------



## Dargent

Wonderful reflections a joy to read. My neighbor worked in a pet shop in the late 70's. She remembered the no frills bettas. When she saw my set ups she was like "what is all this mess, they don't need all this." I guess they do now. How did that happen though? At what point did, with perfectly fine 5 year living bettas, keepers say, "nope, not good enough. They need a heater." Russell please fill in the history, inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Tealight03

Yes these nippy bettas are the worst! Hopefully he'll stop after he adjusts.


----------



## Islandgaliam

Hi Linda  Just read your whole journal here, this is truely remarkable :welldone: You need to publish this in a book...it would be a best seller


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Stripped Tanks and Danged Duckweed!*

Thank you, Allyson. I had fun remembering. 

So, I stripped down the two 5.5 tanks. One is Harry's and one is the Still-Has-No-Name Giant's. Took out most or all of the Subwassertng and Ceratophyllum submersum (Soft Hornwort) and only left the rooted Anubias, Crypts and a small Sword. The Cholla in Harry's tank has since sunk. I took the floating piece out of the Giant's. May put it back in or may go with several small pieces.

The water level lowered that much when I pulled the non-rooted plants. And those green flakes are the Duckweed I didn't manage to net.

Tanks side-by-side. Harry on the left; Giant on the right. The aquariums aren't slanted....I am. :roll:









Harry's home:
















The Giant:









And his stripped home:


----------



## themamaj

Looks great! I'm eying that nice Cholla piece!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, that giant is lovely! What a gorgeous find! I like your tanks, too.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Both are looking fab! I especially love Harry's, it seems to have really captured a natural, aqauscape feel. So majestic


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you. I'll try to get pictures of what they look like now with all the added plants.

Unfortunately, the Giant isn't doing so well. I noticed he wasn't as active and flaring so I checked. The heater malfunctioned and the temperature in the tank was 67! No telling how long it had been that way. It is an adjustable AquaTop that I was using until the 20 Watt Cobalt Mini Therm I ordered arrives. I have an "emergency" heater so I replaced the faulty one and gradually raised the temperature to 80. He is still hanging out at the top of the tank and resting in the floating Soft Hornwort.

I am hoping the warmer water will do the trick. I would hate to lose him as he is quite a character.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Awesome. How is the copper girl doing? Is she settling in well?


----------



## themamaj

Have you ever seen a ghost shrimp turn white like this?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Is it getting ready to molt?


----------



## themamaj

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Is it getting ready to molt?


I don't know but wondered if that a possibility. All my others have stayed clear and molted clear but who knows around here. He was in the batch of ghost shrimp in Blizzard's tank. Maybe he was white all along and I didn't notice until put on black substrate. Interesting for sure.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Keep Your Fingers Crossed*

Well, after 24 hours of resting in the floating Ceratophyllum submersum (Soft Hornwort) where he only had to lift his head to breathe, the Giant seems to be doing better.

He is no longer in the Hornwort and is, instead, back to flaring and swimming around.

I was really worried but this taught me one thing: Never, ever have an aquarium that doesn't have a nest of floating plants in which a Betta can rest. Before he figured out the Hornwort the Giant would sink to the bottom and struggle to the top to breathe. Once he discovered how the "nest" made breathing easier he never left it. I am absolutely convinced this "nest" aided in his recovery.

Even if you don't have live plants I strongly urge you get Cabomba, Anacharis, Hornwort, Java Moss, etc. Anything that can float at the top of the tank.


----------



## NickAu

> Even if you don't have live plants I strongly urge you get Cabomba, Anacharis, Hornwort, Java Moss, etc. Anything that can float at the top of the tank.


I totally agree, IMO floating plants are more important that ones planted in the substrate.

I think people a sick of hearing me say that.

I snuck up on my lazy bones one night after lights out in the tank, This is how she sleeps. there is a big Indian Almond Leaf sitting on the Riccia.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I agree: Floating are more important than those in the substrate....unless the ones in the substrate are allowed to grow tall and float along the top.


----------



## themamaj

You are absolutely right. Definitely a critical for long finned fishes that tire really easy. I think it also gives them some added security.


----------



## themamaj

Saw this cutie hanging out on the cholla wood today. I thought you might like to see picture. All the shrimp and crays love the wood.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

I've noticed that lately there's been a lot of mostly-healthy hornwort in my local Petsmart. I never knew you could float it. Does it suck up a lot of nitrates? Would it work with the LED light on the Topfin 10 gallon kit hood?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> I've noticed that lately there's been a lot of mostly-healthy hornwort in my local Petsmart. I never knew you could float it. Does it suck up a lot of nitrates? Would it work with the LED light on the Topfin 10 gallon kit hood?


Yes, it can be floated. Or, you can keep it anchored with plant weights and let the tops flow along the waterline. I have the Cabomba in Harry's rescaped tank weighted.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Finally....He Has A Name!*

"Arlo." No photos of rescaped tank but this is before. He seems to have completely recovered from his "Big Chill."


----------



## themamaj

Arlo..what a great name. Oh look at that flare. What a beauty!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I already have a HMEE named "Guthrie." 

Arlo loves flaring...at humans, at Boo the English and I am sure if they were tall enough to see he would flare at Edward and Russell the Shih Tzu. He's back to flaring which he had stopped doing.


----------



## themamaj

Good to hear.


----------



## Fenghuang

I am so enjoying your journal and so thankful you made it. Honestly, you could write a book about anything and I would buy it and read it. You have a real storytelling voice. :-D 

Maybe I missed it, but did Gary ever find out about your new fish?


----------



## jadaBlu

Gorgeous guys!


----------



## themamaj

Would you mind d to post a picture of your tank with ADF?


----------



## Sadist

Arlo's a real beauty! If he and his tank disappear, I have an alibi ;-)


----------



## themamaj

Hey Sadist we all live in TN. I could drive the get away car. haha. Just kidding but we all love and admire Arlo!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thanks! Gary has the camera and he's in South Carolina. I'll try to get a photo when he returns. It's the last tank I'm rescaping. Done with the eight; almost done with the 20....Edward and Russell are half-groomed and Boo the Setter is a muddy mess! Smokey, our gray horse, ain't looking his best, either. ;-)


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Russell, you have a horse? Wow you must have many animals  I myself have 3 horses, all of which have their winter woollies coats.  they rae so fluffy this time of year in winter. 

What's Smokey like? I'm intrigued, another fellow betta and horse owner, yay!


----------



## themamaj

Are Russell and Edward both ShihTzus? I had one name Holly when I lived at home. She was precious.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

We have three Tennessee Walking Horses: Smokey, Red and Ben; and a Rocky Mountain mare, Cindy. All are gaited.

Red is 30 and Ben is 29 so they are retired. They were my husband's Field Trial horses when he was running our German Shorthaired Pointers. We don't believe in rehoming once their purpose is done so they are living their retirement out with us.

Smokey and Cindy are is current Field Trial horses. He works for the American Kennel Club so we can no longer participate in Field Trials. He does need the horses because he attends Field Trials in a supervisory position. This weekend he's in South Carolina but he flew instead of taking the horses.

We also have Homing Pigeons and Stretch the Cat...a Yellow Tabby:









Boo the Setter as a puppy:









Boo the Setter a bit older and doing what he was bred to do:









Cindy (front) and Ben:









Smokey:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

themamaj said:


> Are Russell and Edward both ShihTzus? I had one name Holly when I lived at home. She was precious.


Yep, both Shih Tzu. Very sweet dogs. When I was doing canine behavior/training I would suggest Shih Tzu for people with children. A bit more difficult to housebreak and males can take _forever_ to mature and hold their water but the most even-tempered, tolerant small dogs in the world. In 30+ years I never ran into a nasty one. Mine ring a bell to go outside.

Not to be confused with Lhasas or Lhasa/Shih Tzu mixes. ;-)


----------



## Olivia27

Lhasas aren't very popular anyway  chances are if it looks like a Shih Tzu then it's a Shih Tzu XD 

I'm not a small dog person TBH but my Husky's best friend is a Shih Tzu  sweet little darling. Love your horses too! I always love horses but they seem pricey to care for  not that dogs and fishes are not... but building the barn and pasture is a whole set of different game ._. tell Ben he has an admirer!


----------



## themamaj

The horses are beautiful! Do you ever ride them? Is Boo an English setter? How neat he works for the kennel club. My neighbor growing up used to show golden retrievers. I sure miss having a dog. We had our lab 13 years. I assume Russell is your avatar? You will have to show us a picture of him and Edward.


----------



## BettaSplendid

I love homing pigeons! They are really cool.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Wow, bless. They are all so gorgeous. I'm guessing those are your native breeds hence having so many. My feelings on retirement are the same. My welsh cob sec C X is 25 and will be living the rest of his days with us. It really annoys me seeing horses that are 18yrs and so on and are starting to need to slow down for sale, and in the ad it goes on about how long they've had them, etc. To only be selling them on when now the horse needs them most. When they're elderly not many will take them, so their future could be bleak if they are sold to the wrong people or a dealer.

I tell a lie. I only have 1 horse and 2 ponies. One is a 14hh or so New forest cross thoroughbred and the other is a mini Shetland. My family and I are planning on 3 more horses sometime soon when I'm able to acquire more stable grazing.


Your horses are so lovely  and I love the fact you keep them in their old age.
And it's awesome Gary rides. Do you?


----------



## jadaBlu

I don't have horse but I having trouble understanding how people can part with animal that knows them so well. It seems it would be traumatic to say the least.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Yes, Boo is an English Setter. I love him and he has the best personality...he and Edward are inseparable. But I sure do miss my German Shorthairs.

Gary rides but I do not....too far to fall and I no longer bounce as I once did. ;-)

For some people horses are a commodity only to be kept until no longer "useful." Gary and I have a different mindset. And as BBF can tell you, some people buy and sell horses frequently.

Many sell their oldersters because they don't have room to keep but a certain number; or the funds. Horses can be costly if they become ill. We're lucky in that we have the land and, for now, the $$ to take care of them. When Gary retires we may sell Cindy or Smokey because they're young; but Ben and Red will stay no matter what.


----------



## themamaj

That is very sweet. Lucky horses!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Sad News*

My new HMEE died today. My normal process is to put new Betta in the 2.5 to transition them to larger tanks instead of overwhelming them with a too-large home. Don't know if this helps the Betta but it makes me feel better.

Unfortunately, I didn't have the 2.5 open for the HMEE and had to put him directly into the eight. He had a wee bit of caudal damage from biting when he arrived. This bloomed into large chunks almost overnight so I put him in the two-gallon KK that I use as hospital tank. His eventual home was to be the 2.5 since he's a biter and the larger space seemed to stress him.

He was fine and was eating but when I went to feed him a bit ago he was on the bottom of the tank.

Knock wood, Arlo and Minerva are doing great. Even with his fins are humongous fins Arlo is leaving them alone. Minerva is a feisty little thing. I'm really going to enjoy her when I can put her in the 20 gallon as it's at eye level. I've almost finished rescaping it and should be done tomorrow. This weekend I'll finish up the 10 and now that there are no Betta in the eight I'll rescape it, too.

I may put Harry in the eight to see how he does. He's been in the 5.5 for several months so the eight should work.

I bought a HMDS who will now go in the 2.5 and eventually into Harry's 5.5. I've spooked myself about starting new boys in anything bigger than a 2.5.


----------



## themamaj

Oh no! Im so sorry.


----------



## NickAu

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## InStitches

sorry about your new HMEE boy 

I do love this journal... excellent stories and gorgeous fish.

I used to ride TWH, gorgeous animals & I miss them.

Arlo is a hoot. Giant bettas have amazing personalities.

I am convinced female bettas are excellent in community tanks... not meaning sororities, really, but having a girl as the crowning jewel in a peaceful tropical tank is excellent. Even aggressive females don't run into the issues bigger, heavily-finned males do. I hope Miverva does well in the 20 gallon for you 

Wonder if anyone has experience with a female being too aggressive for a community? That would be impressive.

hugs from FL !


----------



## themamaj

InStitches said:


> sorry about your new HMEE boy
> 
> I do love this journal... excellent stories and gorgeous fish.
> 
> I used to ride TWH, gorgeous animals & I miss them.
> 
> Arlo is a hoot. Giant bettas have amazing personalities.
> 
> I am convinced female bettas are excellent in community tanks... not meaning sororities, really, but having a girl as the crowning jewel in a peaceful tropical tank is excellent. Even aggressive females don't run into the issues bigger, heavily-finned males do. I hope Miverva does well in the 20 gallon for you
> 
> Wonder if anyone has experience with a female being too aggressive for a community? That would be impressive.
> 
> hugs from FL !


What type of fish do you have in the community tank with her? I have never tried a female in one because thought they might be more aggressive. Are they actually more accepting of others?


----------



## Schmoo

OMG a Rocky Mountain! <3 I love Rockies. <333 I've always had Missouri Fox Trotters. They're all gorgeous!


----------



## Sadist

My female's in a 5.5 gallon, and she violently attacks anything added to her water that moves. I wouldn't try her in a community tank, though I wonder if more space would make her less territorial (say a 55 gallon). She managed to live with a nerite snail in her 5.5 but only because she couldn't manage to kill it through the shell.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

I ride a gelding quarter horse that looks like your dark bay. He’s 25. You have lovely animals!! Your kitty is super cute. I have three orange cats, so I’m kinda bias.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Sorry to hear about your little guy. It could of been because of a number of reasons. :S

Ah, horses are fabulous. I'd love to come meet some of the American breeds. The TWH, though, I always think of how cruel training places make them suffer to produce crazy "big licks". I saw one documentary undercover where they actually bandaged diesel on there tendons which burnt the hair off and scarred them. Just gah, it made me feel sick inside. And everyone wonders why I break my own horses opposed to sending them off for training. No thanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Unfortunately, the very few bad TWH "trainers" ... and I use that word loosely ... have tainted the entire lot. The trainers/owners/breeders we know deplore the use of such practices.

American Kennel Club (AKC) rules forbid the flat out running of horses at field trails. That's why they use the gaited horses like the Rocky, Missouri Fox Trotters, Paso, TWH, they have a "running walk" which is acceptable.

BTW, I have a backup plan for Little Miss Minerva. But so far, so good. Left her in a darkened tank for 2+ hours. I think that always helps.

FWIW, I have found most Betta that have territorial aggression in a five or smaller are not that way in bigger tanks.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Sorry, I realised that was somewhat offensive. I meant to a say a certain few TWH "trainers". I didn't mean to say that all of them use and or support these methods of "training".
It's a shame, and really tragic. It's really bad, but I'm very overprotective of mine. I wouldn't trust any trainers with any of my horses because no matter how reputable this trainer is, you never know. Plus, one of mine - Harry - gets himself in the stickiest situations! I'm on lookout non-stop for danger hazards. He's so silly 

I don't bother with small aqauriums first. Mine climatise for 20-30mins, lights are off, and then after about 10-30mins I pop the light on to check all is well. I just think if I mess them about they're more likely to be stressed, well in experience that's what I've found. Every fish is different though! 

How is everyone doing?  and the rescapes?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I didn't see anything offensive in what you wrote? It's true and the industry, IMO, hasn't done enough. But, their inspection staff is small and people are good at hiding from them.

I started paying attention to fin biting and small tank transitioning because of this Forum. I knew that some Betta just don't do well in larger tanks from my own experience. However, I started noticing a pattern of reported fin biters in Betta that went straight larger than 5.5 gallons and few reported biters in 2.5.

So I started using the 2.5 "extra plant" tank to transition and new Betta fin biting stopped. Of course, I admit it may be coincidence. but it makes me feel more secure and we all need that. ;-)

Thanks for asking about the scaping. Harry and Arlo's 5.5s are done. The eight doesn't need much except removing some dead Java Fern. The problem is that tank has the tiny....and I do mean _tiny_...Thai Micro Crab. They, of course, congregate in the Java Moss and Subwassertang. Hate to lose them but dead plant matter has to go before it starts altering the parameters.

The 20 long is almost done. Minerva seems to love all that room. She especially loves the spray bar on the internal filters.

The 10 with Guthrie, the ADF and the Hara jerdoni is going to be planted with the gorgeous Anubias I bought from Aqua Aurora. I'm using her Pygmy Chai Swords in the 10 and 20.

My new DS arrives next week. We're watching the weather as he's coming from Wisconsin. His body looks blue in the photos and videos but Kao says he's more white. We''ll see when he settles in.


----------



## NickAu

I am so going to steal him LOL.

<<<<<<<<I got a new boy


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Feel free to post a photo here. I love looking at other people's fish.

This boy is from the same seller who sold me Boo Betta, the white HMEE. He has plants and individual sponge filters in every tank. That's one of the things which impressed me.


----------



## NickAu

More photos here My new boy


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Love his colors! Wish I could take photos that clear.


----------



## themamaj

So glad you are getting the dragon! He is stunning. 

Nick love your boy. So beautiful!


----------



## Tealight03

Thanks for explaining the tank transitions. I've tried to do it but in some cases didn't have the extra small tank available.


----------



## Sadist

I'm still not sure about Mr. Fish's tail biting because there were so many changes at once when he started. At the time he started I:

a) brought home Mrs. Fish. I eventually blocked his view of her, but he could probably still see me messing with another tank.

b) started replacing silk plants with live. 

c) I moved the lamp from across the room and put it next to the tank to help the plants grow. It's still considered low lighting at the bottom of the tank, but I didn't have any floating plants at the time.

I look at his tank that he got moved to after he started killing things, and now the plants are all grown and filling up the tank. I think he would have liked it and been his normal self if he hadn't gotten that tumor by his mouth.


----------



## NickAu

*My new owner is a cruel human, It gives us the precious but makes sure its to big to fit in my mouth. *








http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=646873&page=2


----------



## Sadist

Haha! I start the little mouthed ones on defrosted food. They sure make sure the mysis shrimp and blood worms fit!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Love that photo, Nick!

I know you guys have missed the heck out of me :roll: so I'll tell you what happened:

I was downloading a newer version of AOL. Either there was a virus or the new version is for Windows 10 and I had Windows 7 (note I said "had"). I _think_ this was on Thursday last. The days all run together since then.

Anyhoo..as Lilnaugrim would say...it sort of froze my computer. I couldn't get on IE, I couldn't get on AOL direct and I couldn't uninstall AOL! Eek! I tried everything I knew to figure out what was wrong including a deep scan with McAfee.

Finally made MSN instead of AOL as my homepage on IE. That kinda worked but I don't want to have to go to the trouble of IE and then to AOL. I'm spoiled and want a direct link. Plus, I couldn't play "Gummy Drop" without it freezing or any of the trial versions of www.bigfishgames.com "Hidden Object" games. Even "Solitaire" would freeze. Forget staying on IE long enough to get on Betta Fish.

Sunday, Gary said: "Give up. Get another laptop." So I did. Despite that, I still tried "one more thing" on the other laptop. It didn't work, either

Finally gave up the ghost and started fiddling with the new computer. I hate Windows 10. It is the most convoluted, confusing bunch of gunk I've ever seen! Don't get me wrong, I'm not adverse to change and didn't have a problem going from all those other Windows versions and then from XP to 7. But this is beyond belief. And, IMO, definitely not user friendly. You ought to see the "Start" menu. Ugh!

Because I'm not sure what's wrong with the other laptop I'm not transferring programs, etc., to this one. So I'm taking the "dead" laptop to our local tech shop and having the guy check it out. If it's okay I'm going to see if he can remove Windows 10 and put Windows 7 on this one and do all the transferring of programs, etc. You wouldn't believe all the junk that comes with Windows 10....most of which I will never use.

Argh! I just love it when things are "new and improved"...not!

*******************************************************​
Stacey can laugh: I'm clothespinning my nose so I can go to PetSmart and buy their 2.5 aquarium with lid. I hate our PetSmart. The way they keep their Betta is awful.

And don't get me started on how the advice their puppy "trainers" give new owners is atrocious and borders on dangerous.

"Sure, play tug 'o war..." Who cares if the puppy can't tell the difference between your hand and whatever it's tugging. I mean, it's the same sight picture, right? So when he starts pulling on your kids' sleeves or biting your hands don't worry; it's something you taught him.

"Sure, hold the food up so the puppy can put his feet on your leg. It's easier to pick them up that way." And what happens when the puppy is an adult and jumps on you and others? I mean, you taught him.

AAAAWWWKKK

So on goes the clothespin and home comes the aquarium. Which I need because I promised Gary I'd give him back the counter. I can't put the Mini Bow on the stand next to the 10; it's too wide. But the Grreat Choice 2.5 will fit. I'll have to position it so the narrow end faces me.

So I'll clothes pin my nose and hit PetSmart.


----------



## Olivia27

Wow. I have never talked to any Petco/PetSmart dog trainer, but I honestly have never heard of bad things about them either. Technically, you can teach the dog *when* does a behavior becomes acceptable depending on physical cues (objects used, etc) but that's a whole 'nother layer of training that would take a heck lot of time. 

I like Solitaire too XD


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I overheard their "trainers" giving the advice. Shows they know nothing about the hows and whys and are just regurgitating a manual or something. But, hey, they probably are the ones who sent me so many puppies and dogs with behavior problems before I retired from my training/behavior business. ;-)

I love Solitaire...all kinds: Regular, Pyramid where you combine cards to equal 13 and the one where you go up or down...can't remember the name. Do you like Hidden Object? You can get trial versions of Solitaire on Big Fish Games, too.

This one is free. I've played it all the way through and am waiting for an update:
http://www.bigfishgames.com/games/8370/emerland-solitaire-endless-journey/?pc


----------



## Olivia27

There are sooo many hidden objects game now I've lost taste for them x) I used to work (volunteer) at my aunt's computer course for children. At the end of the lesson they can go and play a game. My job - outside of the regular 9-5 - is to test ALL the games my aunt downloaded/bought to make sure they suit our students. Most are from Big Fish Games. And then, at school, the students usually want me to sit right next to them and guide them through the game from start to finish. I help at least 10 students per day. By the end of summer I got *all* the Barbie, Freddi Fish, Putt Putt and about ten different kinds of hidden object games fully memorized. So I'm pretty much done with hidden objects game now LOL

Solitaire is a classic though


----------



## Tealight03

Have you thought about getting a Mac? They are much different from PCs but no windows 10 nonsense.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Seren27 said:


> There are sooo many hidden objects game now I've lost taste for them x) I used to work (volunteer) at my aunt's computer course for children. At the end of the lesson they can go and play a game. My job - outside of the regular 9-5 - is to test ALL the games my aunt downloaded/bought to make sure they suit our students. Most are from Big Fish Games. And then, at school, the students usually want me to sit right next to them and guide them through the game from start to finish. I help at least 10 students per day. By the end of summer I got *all* the Barbie, Freddi Fish, Putt Putt and about ten different kinds of hidden object games fully memorized. So I'm pretty much done with hidden objects game now LOL
> 
> Solitaire is a classic though


Did you check out the last link? It's an interesting free Solitaire game.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Tealight03 said:


> Have you thought about getting a Mac? They are much different from PCs but no windows 10 nonsense.


I did think about a Mac. But I've been using a PC for 30+ years and until Windows 10 was perfectly happy. Got an HP Pavilion with 8 GB memory and 1TB hard drive.

Keeping fingers crossed the tech can load Windows 7.


----------



## Sadist

I hate windows 10, too. It took me 2 days to find the calculator program. Did I find it? I don't remember, now. Not very user friendly, and I really hate the start menu, too. Of course, my old computer was super old and still running XP. I like XP. 

I hope the new computer works out!


----------



## NickAu

> Have you thought about getting a Mac?


Why get an overpriced locked down system like Mac, If you are thinking about things like that Linux is the way to go.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

I prefer Mac for daily life. My Windows 7 netbook laptop by Dell was perfect for my graphics business especially while I was on the go. It's a shame I had to shut it down, I guess it's still a sore point for me.

I hate how people talk about Apple products. I love my iPhone, iPad, and when I had a Mac I loved that too. I've never found them restricting, and they are the simplest little things- volume buttons + ringer button, home button and lock button. Simple little phones. I had a Samsung Galaxy but I got rid of it. It's was absolute carp, and I didn't understand all the little menus. Forgive me for being so simple but I just love Apple, and I'm certainly not a slave to them like some people seem to suggest. 

I've also used Linux, actually have a Laptop lurking somewhere under the deeep dark depths of my bed, I haven't been able to use it for a while as my guinea pig escaped her cage and chewed through all the charging cords. I don't like Linux as much as Windows, I hated the style and it lagged. If I ever use it again, I'll be wiping it and putting windows on. 

It's all down to opinion though. Everyone has different needs I guess, better suited to different products and companies 

sorry for the lengthy post!


----------



## Bobioden

I have used a Mac for YEARS. Have a IMac, Macbook Pro, iPad, iPod, iPhone, and an Apple Watch. Everything just works together. If you want a document it is in the documents folder. With Windows it is: User name/My documents/Document Folder/ on and on. Windows used to be real easy to use. I started with Window for Workgroups. Each version has gotten more and more less user friendly and very difficult to understand. 
I went to a Mac and I will NEVER go back to Windows.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

^+1. I just really love the simplicity of Apple. It's very true everything works in sync which is really nice. I'm still saving to get an Apple watch, but I've tried my friends and I love it.


----------



## BettaBoy11

BeautifulBettaFishies said:


> ^+1. I just really love the simplicity of Apple. It's very true everything works in sync which is really nice. I'm still saving to get an Apple watch, but I've tried my friends and I love it.


+100. Apple is so much simpler than Windows.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Today will tell. I take the Windows 7 computer to the tech guy to see if it was a virus or bad computer. He said he doesn't see a problem with removing Windows 10 and putting Windows 7 on this laptop. Windows 7, BTW, is very user friendly and simple. I don't know how long it's been since you've used a PC but it isn't User name, My Documents, Folder and on and on. It's My Documents, Document Folder, Document. Period. ;-)

You can have your Macs. I love my PC and wouldn't change anything...except Windows 10, of course. :roll:


----------



## Sadist

Whatever was between 7 and 10 also had that horrible start menu. I don't want a collection of pictures (some of them news stories, what's up with that?), I want my column of words!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

sadist said:


> whatever was between 7 and 10 also had that horrible start menu. I don't want a collection of pictures (some of them news stories, what's up with that?), i want my column of words!


yes!!!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Haha. I didn't mind my Windows 7 laptop, but I no longer use any kind of laptop or computer. Everything I require can be done on my phone or iPad  so that's all good. I guess it's a case of whatever suits your tastes


----------



## Tealight03

I couldn't remember if it was Windows 7 or 10 that had upset me. Must have been 10 because I detested that start menu.


----------



## NickAu

Ubuntu the best operating system known to man ( and woman ) and its free.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

BeautifulBettaFishies said:


> <<snip>> I guess it's a case of whatever suits your tastes


Or whatever floats your boat! :rofl:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Changing Windows 10 & 8 Hated Start Menus*

This is for everyone who hates the Windows 10 and Windows 8 Start Menus.

This download gets great reviews and is free unless you choose to donate. I've been reading reviews for over an hour. Both PC World and CNet recommend it. I'm going to ask Dexter, the tech business owner, if it is okay. If he says "yes," I'll download and let you know if it works.

Wish us luck. ;-)

Linda

http://classicshell.net/


----------



## NickAu

*How to add a Start Menu to Windows 8 using Classic Shell

Author *
*Lawrence Abrams *( Owner of Bleepingcomputer.com )



Tutorial
*
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/start-menu-in-windows-8-with-classic-shell/*

To add a Start Menu to Windows 8, go to the following web site and download the Classic Shell program.
http://classicshell.sourceforge.net/

Disclosure.


I am a *Advisor* on Bleepingcomputer.com
( Same ID as here )


----------



## themamaj

Did you get your extra tank?


----------



## Strawberry12

i've been using classic shell ever since I got my laptop with Windows 8, and I love it!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Good news! The other laptop has a virus which they are removing. Then they'll check it out to see if there's anything else wrong. If there isn't I have to restore the original menu on this laptop and return it to Wal-Mart. This is the first virus a computer has caught. I joined eBay in 1999 so it was before then that I purchased my first computer. I do remember the OS was Windows98.

The hardest part of all of this is all of my Cholla records and pictures are on the computer in the shop so I'm at a standstill as I have several new pieces and need to edit the photos and some to mail. So, to pass the time, I'm boiling the sold Cholla that will fit in the pot. I'm hoping we have a few sunny days so I can get photos of the Akro Agate cullet, seashell dishes and unpunched flower pots.

Am going to pick up the Grreat Choice 2.5 when the laptop is ready. Then I can plant it and have it ready for one of the new boys. I am taking down the Mini Bow to give the counter back to Gary and putting the 2.5 next to the 10 on the bottom stand. I'm sure I said that before but am too lazy to recheck. ;-)

I think I'm going to name this one "Smite" after the dragon in the Sy-Fy movie, George and the Dragon. I love his form; he does have split ventrals. Kao says his body is white even though it looks bluish in the photos and video. I dithered over this Betta. You can tell how long since he was relisted two or three times before I bought him straight from Kao. He is the dragon in the videos uploaded January 7 and December 24.

https://www.facebook.com/people/Kao-Yang/100010869038161

















I do not know why this boy attracted me. I may name him "Steve" or "Goodman" after the late, great Steve Goodman who wrote "City of New Orleans" which Arlo Guthrie recorded. I already have an Arlo and a Guthrie.  Goodman was also John Prine's writing partner. My heart dog, Loretta, was officially CH Stones River Hello In There, JH. She was named for one of my favorite Prine songs: Hello in There. When she was a baby she would go fey on me and stare off in the distance. I would tap her head and say "Hello, hello in there." :roll:

But I wander.....which I tend to do a lot. This boy for some reason I found appealing. It might be his intense blue color and I like the red under his body. BTW: I have been told by several transhipper/breeders that the anal fin is like a puppy's upper jaw that grows faster than the lower. The anal grows faster than the caudal. An overshot puppy can end up with a scissors or even bite; a puppy that is undershot will only get worse. If an anal fin is longer than the caudal the caudal will eventually catch up. Looking back at photos, all but one or two Betta I bought that had longer anal fins when they were young matured with even fins. 

I also had a toy poodle, Anastasia, I finished as a champion who was parrot-mouthed at around eight weeks. She matured with a scissor bite. She was given to me as a pet and, Boy, Howdy, were they ever sorry. BTW, I only did the showing; the breeders did the grooming. See? I wandered again.


----------



## themamaj

Oh that blue boy is so lovely! Others incredible as well. 

So what's this I hear Cholla on the horizon?????


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Yes. When I get the other computer back and the photos marked and edited. I also have several orders to ship. I have saved the piece you wanted. If it fits in the pot I'll boil it for you. Also got those heavier straight and branched sticks.


----------



## themamaj

Yeah! Just got another tank so definitely use it! Check out cute pictures I got of cray and red rili on Cholla. All invertebrate go crazy for it. Frogs and bettas love it too.


----------



## Sadist

That blue boy looks like he has a cellophane & white beard with red spots. I like his color pattern, too. I wonder where it will go as he matures.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I wonder how he will turn out, too.

Went to PetSmart (clothes pin and all) and picked up the 2.5 tank with lid. Was a bit disappointed as the web site claims it is "glass" but, at least at the local PS, it is not. It is acrylic. That's okay. I won't be using the lid as I have enough Riccia to deter any jumping.

Funny as it may seem in all the years I've had Betta I've never had one jump out of its home. 

I thought I had everything ready to set up the 2.5 when I realized I didn't have enough CaribSea Tahitian Moon sand. Guess I'll have to go back to PetSmart. The other tanks could use a boost in substrate so I have a good excuse. 

May call PetCo in the morning to see if they carry Tahitian Moon or have a 2.5 of similar shape. They don't advertise their 5.5 empty tanks on the web site so I might get lucky. I will avoid looking at the Betta because they usually have beautiful ones that are well-kept.

PetSmart's manager isn't fond of me after Friday. I pointed to the "display" Betta on near the register and asked: "Do you really want your customers to see that?" The Betta was dead or dying. Grrrr!


----------



## NickAu

This is how my locap fish place houses Bettas, It uses a drip system to keep the water nice.


----------



## themamaj

We have a store around here, not a chain, that does that with the most pitiful sick bettas by register. Oh it kills me. Good for you for speaking up.

Petco does have empty 5.5s. They were a couple of dollars off. I just bought one this past week. May have paid $13 which is still crazy because can get a 10 for $10, but when you have to have the right size for the space it is what you do. 

So you use the CaribSea Moon Sand? I have looked at that several times and wondered how well I would like it. Do you have to rinse it a lot like regular sand? 

Since you are one that has seen lots of products come and go and tried different things over the years, what are some of your favorite brands and or recommendations for tank supplies. Things like lights, substrates, filters, heaters, etc. I always like to hear about good products that are tried and true so when I upgrade or replace supplies it is something I know would be a good choice to consider.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Substrate:* I love CaribSea products. The Tahitian Moon Sand is black and not dull like most black sands. You don't have to rinse as it is already wet. I use a saucer and pour the water on that. If I need to add more I cut the bottom off a water bottle. Leaving the cap on I put the sand in the bottle. When I get to the area that needs additional sand I take off the cap and it pours out; slowly because it's wet but it does come out. I put my thumb over the opening to stop the flow and move to another spot.

*Filters:* I have become very fond of internal filters with spray bars. I am completely convinced current/surface agitation are needed to keep tanks healthy. In my 10 and 20 the IFs I use are turned up full force. But that's because the tanks are large enough for the Betta to get away from them if they wish. I've yet to have a Betta that couldn't handle the current; even Arlo who has humongous fins. Another reason I prefer the Internal Filters, glass canopies and lights is because of the sight picture I want. I don't like seeing anything but lights above the tank rim. 

*Heaters:* Enheim Jager hands down and then Cobalt. Did you know the first submersible/in-tank heater was invented by Eugen Jager? 

*Lights:* Finnex. I have the Stingray because between the distance from substrate to light and the type of plants I grow (low- to medium-light) that's what Finnex recommended. I prefer LED to fluorescent because of the cost of replacing those danged tubes every six months.

*Food:* Ken's Premium 5 Stick Blend, NLS, frozen and live. I feed an almost total frozen and live diet to all of my fish and ADF ~ bloodworms, daphnia, brine and mysis shrimp, vegetable blend, etc. Live: Grindal, Banana, White and Mealworms. These are tiny Mealworms about .25" and are fed once a week or so; more like treats for the Betta and ADF. The Betta still get pellets. Interestingly, despite getting frozen and live they don't balk over eating their pellets.

But...there are lots of good products out there and other types of filters that work equally as well or better.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks! Great information. I think I will try the sand next time buy sustrate.


----------



## Bobioden

Did Eheim Jager used to be called EBO Jager? I used their products for years when I was doing my reef tank, it was the only heaters I ever used. All I see now is Eheim Jager, and was wondering if they are the company. 

If so I know what my back-up heater is going to be.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Yes, I believe so. I've seen them listed a "Eheim Ebo Jager." IMO, the most reliable heaters out there.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Oops!*



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> *Substrate:* I love CaribSea products. The Tahitian Moon Sand is black and not dull like most black sands. You don't have to rinse as it is already wet. I use a saucer and pour the water on that. If I need to add more I cut the bottom off a water bottle. Leaving the cap on I put the sand in the bottle. When I get to the area that needs additional sand I take off the cap and it pours out; slowly because it's wet but it does come out. I put my thumb over the opening to stop the flow and move to another spot.


An "oops" on adding stand:

With wet sand like Tahitian Moon I do the above. Forgot to mention I put plastic wrap over the bottom/largest end; or, if I can, shove the part I cut off back on. Otherwise the sand will float out. Major "oops". 

If you use dry sand you don't need to rinse. Fill the plastic bottle with dry sand. Cap bottle. Put cap in first and remove when you have the opening close to the substrate. Done this way, the particles will float to the top on the inside of the bottle. When all sand is gone just recap and Bob's Your Uncle all the gunk is in the bottle and not your tank!

Here's the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfkkunBi3V0


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Much As I Hate To Report It....*

I have sad news. The two boys arrived today and both were DOA. In trying to make sure they stayed warm, Kao used two heat packs. I think they got too hot as the bags were still warm and putting a thermometer on them they read 82 and 83. So they must have really gotten up there. The only time I've received DOA was this shipment and when another seller did the same thing.

Kao was devastated and even though he doesn't guarantee with Priority he's giving me a platinum HMEE when they are ready.

So now I have no need for the PetSmart 2.5 other than as a hospital/transition/"too many plants" tank.

I'm never satisfied with the tanks so tonight I took down the eight and replanted. Vacuuming the substrate was not fun as the Crays took great exception to the siphon tube. Not sure I'll put a Betta in it. Might make it an invert tank with shrimp and Crays. But I know me....it will have a Betta in it eventually. :roll:

I found an eye-level stand for my 10 gallon; actually it's a grooming table I no longer use. So tomorrow I'm taking out most of the water and putting the 10 next to the 20 long. That way Gary can see the ADFs' antics. The tank will only be low for about 10 minutes so everyone should be fine even if they are miffed at such cavalier treatment.

Relocating the 10 will make it much easier to take photos. Right now I have to move the sofa and get on my stomach to take shots. Thus the dearth of photos of the 10.


----------



## NickAu

> Right now I have to move the sofa and get on my stomach to take shots.


 We would love to see a photo of that.


----------



## InStitches

oh I'm so sorry about your boys  hopefully the ee will bring you some joy.
yeah 2 is a lot of eat packs, those things hit well above 100 F at their peak if I recall


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

NickAu said:


> We would love to see a photo of that.


Ho, Ho, Ho.


----------



## themamaj

Look forward to seeing pictures of the 10. Oh can only imagine a tank with 10-12 ADF. I think I would want a prime seat for that imagining the comedy routines that would break out! Sounds like you are making some good improvements and always nice to have tanks more visible.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Normally I Wouldn't Do This....*

...But Miko has, IMO, some of the nicest OHMPK on eBay. She will ship Priority if you buy off eBay and also give a discount.

I have bought three Betta from Miko and they were all that and more. It almost....almost....makes me want another Plakat instead of Dwarf Pea Puffers or another Giant or another of Kao's HMEE like my Boo. Decisions, decisions! :roll:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...R0.TRC0.A0.H0.XOHMPK.TRS1&_nkw=OHMPK&_sacat=0


----------



## themamaj

I will agree she has very beautiful bettas!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Once again I have more Betta than I have room. So I'm doing the one thing I don't like: Dividing a tank. It's the look and not having two Betta in the same tank that bothers me. This time, though, I have spray painted the plexiglas divider black so it won't clash with the black sand. Before it was white and I think that may have been what I disliked more than anything. Luckily, the divider is a quarter-inch thick and has +/-.25" holes so the Nano fish can go from side to side.

The plan is to catch the ADF in the 10, transfer them to the 20 long and divide the 10. I already have two filters in the 10 so that's no problem and I have a screen for the top of the divider to prevent jumping. I also have a heater for each side so everything is set.

Not sure who I'm going to put in there. Probably the two Giants I'm getting from member Bettaman71. Guthrie, my Salamander HMEE, will go in the eight and the boy I'm getting from Lilnaugrim will go in the 2.5 until I can upgrade to a 5.5. 

For the moment the Grreat Choic 2.5 is my Java Moss tank and the 2.5 Mini Bow is my leftover plant tank. I have a Finnex Stingray that fits both. I'll probably put Lil's boy in the Mini Bow and leave the Java Moss free of Salvinia minima and Duckweed.

Next month when the old SS check comes in I'll upgrade him to a 5.5. 

So later today I'll be making sure the 20 is ADF-proof. Then I'll lower the water and strip the plants out of the 10 so I can catch the little buggers! I'd like to leave the 10 on the bottom shelf of the stand and have Lil's boy eye level. But it is a bear to try to siphon a tank that is at ground level. So I may go through with my plan to move the 10 to the grooming table next to the 20. 

Then I can use something to raise the 2.5 up. I have the top to an old wood TV tray on which I can rest the 2.5. Probably have to use shims to make it level. 

I'm thinking as I type. Which is good because I just realized if I put the 10 on the grooming table I'll only be able to see one of the Giants. So I reckon the 10 will stay in siphon Hell. :-(

Dont' have photos of the Giants as Bettaman sent me a video. But I promise, once settled in I will post some. Unless I can talk Tom into taking photos for me.

Busy tomorrow and Saturday, I think. If you don't see me you'll know I'm still trying to catch the frogs! :shock:


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Wow. Who knew that fishkeeping was so hard on the brain?


----------



## Sadist

Awesome!


----------



## Olivia27

I see you have developed a fish distribution diagram as well  good luck!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Lol, good luck with dem frogs! Hehe. Can't wait to see all your fishies.


----------



## themamaj

I just heard about this incredible fish from Lil. Can't wait to see these gorgeous beauties when get them home!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I was going to get the marble HMEE as I love the randomness of how they wind up. Hence why I had a "Random" and was going to name this one "Random, Too." Then she sent me a photo and video of the DeT and I had to make a decision. Since the DeT is my Dream Betta I went with him.

And, yes, I have a fish distribution and view diagram in my head for placing tanks. I have to be able to see everybody when I'm in the room.

I did water changes on the two 5.5 and the eight. I'm going to water change the 20 before I put the ADF in there. Don't want them stressed any more than necessary. The good thing is now that they're in the 20 I can add to their number. Yippee!!!

I've put the transfer off until tomorrow. Besides, Gary's in PA and I have the complete "Haven" series and some Japanese monster and other Sci-Fi DVDs waiting that I only watch when he's gone because I'm so nice. ;-)


----------



## NickAu

Hi Linda

You might like this, Its got just about every TV series you could ever want and you can watch it in your Browser, You can also download the episodes using Firefox and Video download helper plug in.

http://thewatchseries.to/


----------



## InStitches

I am curious, since you seem to have experience in this kind of thing... what is the best way to go about finding a reputable dog breeder? If you have any tips? I feel like by now, what with the internet, it should be a lot simpler to find a breeder, but it just isn't.

I've looked at other breeds, but one I've started looking at is the Shiba Inu, and I tried looking for a breeder with an AKC search tool - the breeder listed has wretched reviews, selling sick puppies and not caring for her dogs in general. It sounds like she lands somewhere between BYB and puppy mill, with 4 or 5 dog breeds being working on at once - and accidental mixed litters.

The agreement with my boyfriend is, I'll adopt an older dog from a rescue, and later we can get a puppy of a breed he likes (as I prefer to adopt, and would want a puppy to have a good example of how to behave). I did veto a few breeds I've not had good experiences with, though I know temperament is not the same with every dog.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Have you had a Shiba? From my experiences with various individuals it is not a breed I would recommend.

Look up a Parent Club's site to find breeders. Do not buy from those damned Puppy Seller sites.


----------



## InStitches

hmmmn I might avoid that then  Any breeds you can recommend that would be good with cats/kids? I prefer medium/large dogs but Adam's mom's dog has convinced me to consider ShihTzus too haha

Yeah puppy sites are terrifying.

Parent Club? Like an association for a particular breed?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Well, you know what I'm going to say.  And I can help you find a good healthy Shih Tzu. Not one of those gawd awful tiny bug-eyed things. :frustrated:

When I was doing the in-home training the Shih Tzu was the breed I recommended for people who wanted a dog that would be good with anyone; kids, especially. Their only drawback is the males mature so slowly it takes a while to housebreak. Russell and Edward ring a bell. The females seem to be able to hold their bladders at a younger age than the males. It's one of the few breeds that mature, intact males can live together. Russell and Edward are therapy/visiting dogs in a rehab/residential facility for the elderly.

I like German Shorthaired Pointers and I know lots of breeders, too. I used to edit the German Shorthaired Pointer Club of America, Inc., magazine. If you like to run or have a place where they can exercise they make good pets. Gary and I had them for 30 years. I used one, Olivia, to help kids that had been bitten get over their fears.

If you find a breed you like let me know and I probably have a contact somewhere in Florida or I can find one.

All breeds have a Parent Club that sets the breed standard, etc. www.americanshihtzuclub.org is that breed's PC.

Here's an AKC link. BTW, Gary works for the AKC so he can help us find breeders, too.

https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/clubs/search/index.cfm?action=national&display=on


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Couple of Giants*

Tom (member Bettaman71) sent me photos of two of the Giants he has left if anybody is interested. He didn't ask me to post but I know several of you are looking for or know someone looking for Giants. He also has females. The boys I bought will be shipped Tuesday. Can't wait!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Love that second guy! Ooh! Do you have any pics of the females on offer? I'm looking for some more sorority members. =)


----------



## Sadist

Those guys are gorgeous!


----------



## InStitches

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Well, you know what I'm going to say.  And I can help you find a good healthy Shih Tzu. Not one of those gawd awful tiny bug-eyed things. :frustrated:
> 
> When I was doing the in-home training the Shih Tzu was the breed I recommended for people who wanted a dog that would be good with anyone; kids, especially. Their only drawback is the males mature so slowly it takes a while to housebreak. Russell and Edward ring a bell. The females seem to be able to hold their bladders at a younger age than the males. It's one of the few breeds that mature, intact males can live together. Russell and Edward are therapy/visiting dogs in a rehab/residential facility for the elderly.
> 
> I like German Shorthaired Pointers and I know lots of breeders, too. I used to edit the German Shorthaired Pointer Club of America, Inc., magazine. If you like to run or have a place where they can exercise they make good pets. Gary and I had them for 30 years. I used one, Olivia, to help kids that had been bitten get over their fears.
> 
> If you find a breed you like let me know and I probably have a contact somewhere in Florida or I can find one.
> 
> All breeds have a Parent Club that sets the breed standard, etc. www.americanshihtzuclub.org is that breed's PC.
> 
> Here's an AKC link. BTW, Gary works for the AKC so he can help us find breeders, too.
> 
> https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/clubs/search/index.cfm?action=national&display=on


Thanks so much 

Yeah the Parent Club sites helps so much - that is an excellent tip.

The AKC search tool is how I found the poorly-rated breeder  Maybe she improved her standards of care or something in the past couple of years, she states she does health checks etc.

I see a lot of GSP's in North Florida - gorgeous dogs, I have a friend who has two. She's active and takes them to the dog park a lot. Their parent site doesn't have any breeders listed in FL or GA. But they're coming from somewhere!

That's awesome that your Shi Tzu boys could be therapy dogs. Baby (Adam's Mom's dog) is so sweet and very tolerant. It's tough when she gets underfoot  Very easy to trip on. But generally a very healthy and happy dog.

Today involved a trip to the park, we walked by the area fenced off for dogs  so much doggy happiness in one place!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

BeautifulBettaFishies said:


> Love that second guy! Ooh! Do you have any pics of the females on offer? I'm looking for some more sorority members. =)


I don't think he ships out of the U.S. :-(


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Major Kleiner Bar Sword*

I have an 18" Kleiner Bar Sword growing out of my 20 long....quite literally as I had to take the back strip off the canopy to give it room. It has to go so if anyone wants it for cost of postage you can have it. I have an insulated box; no heat packs. But it's going to be gone by Tuesday; Wednesday latest. And, nope, don't have a photo but it has 6-12 stems and some babies. Four stems are growing out of the back strip and the rest have been kept in by the glass portion of the canopy.

However, I do have at least three cups of a Duckweed/Salvinia mix I can throw in. The only reason I might not have that many cups is if the neighbors takes some of it for their Koi pond.

If you want them send a PM with your ZIP code.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Ah that's a shame. Why is the UK so awkward :S lol.

I'm sure someone will want your plants ^^. I would have but postage is insane to the UK. Never mind


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I may have a problem. I am maxed out on space for tanks. One of the Giants wasn't feeling well so Tom asked if I would substitute another. Thinking he was going to mail on Wednesday I didn't get back to him today...not feeling well so slept all day. Oops, he mailed today and included an extra Betta!

I do not know what it is; could be a Giant or could be a Plakat. But if I can't keep him he will be free. I won't mail but I am about 16 miles SE of Nashville on I-24. Am going tomorrow to pick up an extra 5.5 so it will have a home. Betta is free but I do need to be reimubrsed for the tank which will be around $17.00 (tax included).

Of course, this may be moot and I may keep it. ;-)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Update*

Just received a note that he's going ahead and sending the original Giant. Thinks it might have Ich which is treatable. I won't put anything in the tank until I figure it out.

I'll try to get photos on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## NickAu

I was looking at some photos today and came across this. 









This was my 2 Foot tank before a careless pest controler killed everything.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

That was one gorgeous tank. My fish, including Betta, all seem to enjoy bubblers.


----------



## NickAu

Thanks, As you can see I love my plants and snails, There were 3 snails in the tank and I managed to train them to come to the top of the tank for blood worm, You can see the photos in my journal. 
The tetras loved chasing each other thru the bubble curtain, I had 16 of them. 

I wasn't home and the pest controller covered the air pump in stuff they use.


----------



## BettaSplendid

NickAU, I am SO sorry that happened! That is just awful.  Did you tell the pest people? I hope they are mindful in the future. I hope they cared....seems fish do not get the respect that other animals do. Did you lose all the plants also? That is $100s of damage they did. Not to mention the emotional damage. 

My bettas love bubbles and current too! I am sure it wouldn't be great in a small tank but mine have room to play in current and then get out of it too. Bettas ARE active (says this to petstore owners...)


----------



## Sadist

That's heartbreaking, NickAu! Our pest controller isn't a fish guy, but he knows pesticides can hurt them and actively avoids spraying near them.

Wow, Russel, that's a lot of new fish all coming in! I hope you can help the sick guy feel better.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thanks, Sadist. If I can't find a good spot for the tank one of the Giants will be up for adoption along with its 5.5 gallon bare tank. Two are either HM or OHM and one is an RT. One is a bluish gray, one is green/turquoise and one is more of a royal blue. This is the RT. Lousy photo; video show him better but I can't post it here.


----------



## Olivia27

If that is a lousy photo I don't know what mine are LOL good thing you don't ship or I'll have to contact my pet sitter again. Congrats on the new additions x


----------



## Sadist

Wow, he's really pretty! I don't see any deformed scales, either. Good luck with them all!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

But actually though, if you shipped I'd be taking the giant and the tank! I'm only in SE Ohio... but that would be a trip...but I could find space for another tank...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

In the video he looks more symmetrical and proportioned. In the photos he appears to have a caudal too small for his body or a body to large for his caudal.

I've ordered an IF202 internal filter from TruAqua. I have a heater and a glass canopy which will keep the water warmer. Those I'll keep if I decide I can't have all three Giants.

Betta are scheduled by the USPS to be here tomorrow (Thursday) and so is a major plant order from JDAquatics. BTW, Saturday is the AquaBid SNE.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

How the heck did I not notice this thread until now? O,o glad you made a journal ^^
I'd love to see some full tank shorts of your other betta tanks, as looking through eh thread I only saw 2.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Glad you found me! 

I'll be taking more photos this weekend unless Gary takes the camera to Hamburg, PA for his assignment. Otherwise it will be Monday. My tanks go through so many changes as I'm constanting re-scaping. Hope this time I'll be satisfied for at least a month. LOL


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Saw a great saying today: 

"When in doubt mumble."


----------



## Sadist

Haha!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Subbing! What exactly is SNE?

Super Non Elephant?


----------



## Olivia27

ThatFishThough said:


> Subbing! What exactly is SNE?
> 
> Super Non Elephant?


Imagine a monthly Black Friday for aquarists.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

ThatFishThough said:


> Subbing! What exactly is SNE?
> 
> Super Non Elephant?


AquaBid's Saturday Night Event. I'll post a notice in the Planted section on Thursday. It's the third Saturday in each month.

Olivia describes it quite well.


----------



## Sadist

My bank is going through a merger, not sure I can transfer money quick enough for this Saturday. I didn't realize it happened every month! Maybe next month as an early birthday present. I still need something for the back corner of my tank.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Ooooh. Payday is Friday....


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*The Boys Are Back In Town*

Not that they were here before but it's all I could think of at the moment. 

All three arrived safely and are floating in their tanks. Two are in bare 5.5 and one is in Harry's 5.5 next to Arlo. Harry's investigating the eight.

The one Tom said might be sick is the feistiest of the lot so I'll have to look at him more closely when I release him. It's time to turn on the heaters as they've been adjusting for 15 minutes or so.

Will post photos when I can.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Looking forward to it!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Gardening Day!*

My huge plant package from JDAquatics will be here today! Yippee!!! (How many 66-year-old women say "Yippee!"?) And De is sending me some plants with the pastel boy I bought...package should be here Monday.

Anyhow, I had bought a 20-pound bag of CaribSea Tahitian Moon sand to replenish the 20 and the 10. Instead I'll be putting it into the two 5.5 tanks. Here's a list of the plants (pardon any mis-spelling):

Red Flame Swords....You should really try these as they stay small
Myrio Tuberculatum 'red'
Baby Tears
Crypt petchii
Water Sprite
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Crypt Spiralis
Anubias Barteri
Wisteria

Tissue Cultures:
Echinodorus tenellus
Lalaeopsis mauritania
Elocharis 'mini'
Crypt willisii
Crypt Beckettii
Crypt Nevillii
Crypt Tonkinensis
Crypt Pygmae

From De:
Aquatica
Ambulia


----------



## Aqua Aurora

dwarf baby tears? if so beware, they need a lot of trimming or they break free and float.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, I'm so jealous of your plant package! How many 36 year old ladies admit to be jealous, especially of plants? Hehe. I can't wait to see pictures when your new guys are ready for them!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Aqua Aurora said:


> dwarf baby tears? if so beware, they need a lot of trimming or they break free and float.


From experience I am aware but thanks. There are probably others who didn't know.

This isn't Dwarf Baby Tears; it's Micranthemum Umbrosum.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Sadist said:


> Wow, I'm so jealous of your plant package! How many 36 year old ladies admit to be jealous, especially of plants? Hehe. I can't wait to see pictures when your new guys are ready for them!


I'm pretty excited about starting from scratch instead of rescaping. But don't forget: SNE is tonight. ;-)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

One of the new additions. Introducing "Hobbs" and his 5.5. No Cholla yet but it's still soaking. Hobbs came from Lilnaugrim. He's a pastel DeT. Sometimes he's a HM. I should have named him Jekyll or Hyde!! Hmmmm. I think I may name the two boys from Tom that. ;-)

Trust me, the tank is level.








Back right corner is Crypt 'petchii'. Middle is Red Flame Sword. Back is Myrio Tuberculatum 'red.'








Floating are the tips of Ambulia that survived. Entire left side is Java Moss as I will be adding Dario Dario.








To the left is a bit of Ammania sp. 'bonsai' and Crypt pygmaea. Foreground is Laleaopsis mauritiana and Eleocharis 'mini'. All four are tissue cultures. Haven't had as much luck with TC of the grass-like plants but the Crypts grow like gangbusters with no melting.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I can highly recommend the Red Flame Sword for small tanks. It's doesn't get more than 8"-10" so is perfect as it won't out grow most any aquarium and adds that bit of color. I use Osmocote general fertilizer root tabs and Iron tabs on the reddish plants.

Except for the Ambulia and Java Moss all of the plants come from JDAquatics. 

I am so glad Hobbs survived the USPS. Unfortunately the plants weren't as hardy. Ugh! But the tips of the Ambulia were healthy and green so I cut them off and they are floating in Hobbs' tank for now. If they continue growing I will put them elsewhere, too. The other plant went kaput. I knew something was dead when I put the package on the floor as Little Edward started sniffing the box. He only sniffs boxes when something is dead. That's why I was worried about opening the package. The last two times he sniffed boxes there were dead fish. :-(

I have a 30" Stingray spanning Hobbs' and the Blue Giant's tank. I will eventually get either one more 16" and use my 12" Stingray on these two aquariums or get two more 16". Haven't decided.


----------



## Olivia27

I gotta agree with you on the crypt pygmaea. I got them as a tissue culture from JD and I can almost swear they grow taller each time I turn around. No root tabs used!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Let It Snow*

Didn't know Gary had taken these until today!

Edward running. You can barely see Russell.








Russell in back; Edward at front.








"We want in the pasture with the horses!"








What is it??


----------



## BettaBoy11

If you ever find Edward, Russel, and all your fish missing...

Oh my goodness, your dogs are so adorable. That third picture is too cute for me.
You get the most gorgeous fish! Amazing!


----------



## themamaj

Plant package paradise! Love the red swords! Hobbs is so beautiful. You know how I love white fish  Russell and Edward are the cutest playing in snow. Great pictures.


----------



## kittenfish

Ooh wow that's a beautiful sword. And your dogs have glorious hair.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you all. I love those Red Flame Swords; have them in all of my tanks.

And, yes, a lot of hair. Before we got Edward, I kept Russell in full show coat complete with topknot, daily brushings and resetting of the topknot, etc. But then we got Edward and it was either keep them from playing or cut Russell down. I cried as I clipped off all that glorious coat but what they need comes before what I want. 

Those photos were taken after I'd used a #8 on them. I still can't bear to cut the topknots so they remain. 

Moved Hobbs into Arlo's tank with some Dario and Habrosus Cory and he's loving it. They pay him no attention as he swims. One of the Habrosus made a dart to the top and Hobbs jumped to the other side of the tank like he's been shot!

I'm going to try to take photos of him in that tank tomorrow. Arlo is chilling in the 5.5 Hobbs was in. He seems to enjoy resting in that big chunk of Java Moss.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Moon Over Ionia (MI)*

Thought those from Michigan might like to see this shot Gary took in October when we were in Ionia for an AKC event.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Update: Hobbs Is Home Again*

Moved Hobbs back into his tank this morning. He is so lovely. I do miss not seeing Arlo's big self but not as much as I missed Hobbs. I did add a big chunk of Java Moss to Arlo's tank and he's resting in it as I type.

Redid Rosey's 5.5. He's the RT Giant. And it's "Rosey" as in Roosevelt Greer...a very large, great football player for you young whippersnappers who wouldn't know such. :roll:

Gary's gone for 10 days or so which means no photos but I'll make up for it when he gets back.


----------



## themamaj

Beautiful moon picture! Hobbs is such a beauty


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you. Gary is the photographer in the family. He has a really good eye.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*New Boy and Boy Lost*

Been a while but thought I'd share a photo of my new addition. He should be here next week. I have a video but cannot post.









No photos of the Copper boy or the Blue/Turquoise boy. Rupert, the Copper, did a fine job on his caudal and dorsal while en route but both are healing nicely. The other boy kept his fins intact and still doesn't have a name. I have them in a divided 10; so far so good. They're half-Giants; BO is just at 2".

Now that Gary has learned to download photos from his phone I have permanent possession of the camera so will try to take some of everyone during the rest of the week.

Sadly, I have to report the death of my boy, Arlo. One of those "fine when I went to bed; dead when I woke up." Night before he ate his Daphnia out of a pipette; next morning he was bloated and gone. Except for the bloating he looked normal. I mean he had good color; no stress stripes. Sometimes you just don't know. If Bettaman71 ever has another of that color I'll figure out a way!

Arlo:


----------



## BettaNard

You will be missed Arlo! Swim in peace. 

Have fun taking photos, my boys seem to love coming to the front of the tank when I bring the camera out, works out just fine for me!

Except when Castor starts flaring, darts all over the place so I can't capture his full flare pic :shake:


----------



## Olivia27

I'm sorry about Arlo  he's really gorgeous


----------



## Sadist

Aww, I hate when that happens. You don't even get a chance to help them out. He's a gorgeous guy!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Poor Arlo. SIP


----------



## themamaj

So sorry to hear about Arlo! That is what happened to Blizzard. Fine one moment and gone the next with no explanation. Really leaves you baffled. I know he will be missed.

New boy looks very pretty. Love those colors. Look forward to seeing picture of the copper and blue/turquoise.


----------



## SimplyXt

I have only been through some of this journal and am going to catch up on it before bedtime tonight! Definitely subscribed too - you and your fish are awesome!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Good news! Woody has arrived. He's busily flaring at anyone who passes his tank. When I get another orange and turquoise like Arlo he shall be named "Arlo, too." So this boy was named "Woody."

I have:

The Singer/Songwriters:
Woody
Guthrie

The "Butlers":
Higgins
Hobbs

The "Rich Guys":
Rupert
Murdoch

The Football Player:
Roosevelt (as in Greer)

And the Goddess:
Minerva


----------



## BettaNard

Pictures please!!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

BettaNard said:


> Pictures please!!!


^ what they said.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I know. I'm awful. Still haven't finished up the scaping; all the tanks are in various stages. I have to get myself in gear or I'll be an old woman before everything's finished. :rofl:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*When Insomnia and Love of Research Combine*

Thought you might enjoy reading how fish keeping was done in 1938:

http://www.oldandsold.com/articles03/fish1.shtml

And this unique mid-19th Century bird cage aquarium. All images from _Victoriana Magazine_.








Fountain Aquarium mid-19th Century:








Flower Stand With Bell Glass Aquarium circa 1878:








Vivarium and Aquarium circa 1850:








5' Art Deco Aquarium and Glass Lamp:


----------



## themamaj

That is great! I particular loved the line in the article of where you could get a fish, plants, and a tank for $5. Oh the dream!!! Haha Very interesting to see ideas on tanks back then. Thanks for sharing!

How are your giants doing?


----------



## BettaNard

Wowwww! Those aquariums look so creative and unique!


----------



## Sadist

I love the vivarium and aquarium one! I had to shudder at the bird one, though. Hard to take care of all the stock like that!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

In the 19th Century wealthy people from the South went North during "malaria season" or did a Continental Tour. Those who went North often imported all sorts of birds from South America and Australia. They would make the "turrets" into aviaries. For three months. Then they would go back South and the birds would eventually freeze to death in the Northern winters.

This history was in the Kingscote Mansion's booklet given out by the Newport Historical Society when I visited in 1978. They may have removed it to be more politically correct. ;-) Kingscote is in Newport, RI. A link below and the "aviary" was the turret like structure on the left. You could see that the efforts to remove all evidence of the birds wasn't 100% successful.

If you ever get a chance to go to Newport I recommend planning to stay several days to take in the mansions. The Vanderbilt Mansion, "The Breakers," had four faucets in each tub: One each for hot and cold freshwater and one each for hot and cold seawater!

http://www.newportmansions.org/explore/kingscote

I'm not fishing (no pun intended) but I hope you enjoy all of this stuff I dig up. I love sharing unique facts.


----------



## kittenfish

Wow, that recommendation for one inch of goldfish per .38 gallons of water.

And this:



> The simple statement that water should never be changed except because of pollution, seems rather hard for many beginners to believe. However, this is the case, and it might be a good idea to state right here that constant changes are definitely harmful to the fish. Remember that the fish likes his water old, even if you don't.


----------



## themamaj

I love those fun facts so dig away! Is this Vanderbilt mansion related to the Biltmore at all? I read it was a "summer cottage". Can you imagine? I wonder if Lil has ever been to it since lives up that way. Would be a really neat place to visit.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

The Breakers was built by Cornelius Vanderbilt II; Marble House by his brother, William. It was a competition of sorts to see who could build the most opulent. William also invented contract bridge. They only used those houses for 13 or so weeks per year but several dozens of people would be staying with them. I believe Biltmore was the brainchild of one of their brothers.

I have to find those booklets!!!

Oh, one interesting fact: Dogs weren't housebroken. The rich had servants whose only job was to go around picking up after the dogs.


----------



## themamaj

What a job!


----------



## cousiniguana

Can't believe I have missed this journal. Super interesting, I love seeing your tanks and fish.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Very interesting facts!

I gotta ask, how do you feed your Cories? My girls just go down and pig out on the food. Now 3/8 girls are bloated. .-.

I PMed you, I dunno if you saw it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I don't species-feed. They all get NLS and a variety of live and frozen foods. Sometimes I put pieces of Ken's Five Stick Blend in places the Betta can't easily access like under a thick stand of plants.

Thank you both for the nice comments, too.


----------



## MyBettaBoys

How do you subscribe?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

By posting you're automatically subscribed unless you set your preferences otherwise.

Oh! Found a great book for $40 including shipping: The Toy Fish by Albert Klee. It is a second edition and updated.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Have another boy coming. Should be here on Monday. He's a Red Dragon and he shall be named "Puck" because he appears to be feisty.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpvul2tyLpI


----------



## BettaNard

Wowwwwww he's a looker!!! That finnage *gasp* so excited for you!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you! Five of my eight Betta are from Loc. He is Bettaman71 on the forum. Such reasonable prices, too. HMPK are $15-$25; $15 for smaller size $20-25 extra large and King. HM are $20-$30 and are mostly larger than average.

Have lost two Betta in the last month: Higgins to some mysterious something and Arlo was alive and healthy when I went to bed and gone when I got up. I've come to realize that sometimes they just die and it's not my fault; just my luck. :frustrated:


----------



## themamaj

Oh he is a feisty thing!!!! Gorgeous. When will he be here?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

He'll be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Woo! He's super stunning!! I bet you're excited!!!

Sorry to hear about your losses though :-(

Does BettaMan71 have pictures of those Kings? I'm out of space, but I love looking at those guys!


----------



## Olivia27

DangerousAngel said:


> Woo! He's super stunning!! I bet you're excited!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your losses though :-(
> 
> Does BettaMan71 have pictures of those Kings? I'm out of space, but I love looking at those guys!


He has a Facebook group called Betta Care & Breeding  posts everything there

Congrats on the new addition Linda he's gorgeous! Hope he arrives safely.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thanks, Liv. My first online Betta purchase was a Red Dragon so this one struck a chord.

Dangerous: You have to join the group to see his Betta. He does a lot of videos but here are some stills. If any interest anyone let me know and I'll send you an invitation.

Here are some examples:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you Olivia! I would love to be a part of that group! Do I need an invite to join, or can I ask?
Those fish are BEAUTIFUL! The one in the 4th picture is my favorite!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

If you still have my email address send me your FaceBook name and I'll send you an invite. If you don't send me a PM.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Puck arrived on Monday. Gorgeous and feisty so well-named. Right now he's challenging a piece of Cholla.  When Gary remembers where he last saw the camera I'll post photos.


----------



## Sadist

Haha! I can't wait to see him!


----------



## Kornel351

Interesting journal u have inspired me to write my own !! And 1959 !! Its still nice to see the orignal fish keepers still around .Hope u have many more years of fishkeeping


----------



## themamaj

Can't wait to see pictures! Glad arrived safely!!


----------



## rowemom5

Good Saturday afternoon! Periodically I sit down and catch up on your journal, and always find so much useful information! You may remember me, you helped me a couple of months ago with my betta who was biting his fins. I'm happy to report that after I made the needed tank changes, he's doing great! &#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225; I'll have to post a couple of new pictures, but I swear, if it weren't for you he'd be gone, so thank you! 
I do have a question for you. &#55357;&#56842; I have an Aquatop IF201 filter, and I think I'm just supposed to periodically rinse the sponge, is that right? It seems to me that rinsing would wash away all of the goodness it contains, so I wanted to ask someone I trust before I do anything.
Thanks so so much, and have a great day!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I squeeze and rinse the sponge in old tank water. You can also rinse in treated water as untreated water will kill the beneficial bacteria.

Glad you guys are enjoying the journal. Still trying to find the camera. ;-)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*How a Betta Lost His Fins or "C'mon, Linda, How Careless Can You Be?"*

Left is Guthrie "before;" Right is Guthrie "after." Keep in mind....TWO MONTHS after. Sorry for the quality of the right but he wouldn't 1: Stop moving; 2: Leave the top of the tank. :frustrated:









This is a lesson on how one moment's lapse of attention on my part almost ended in total disaster. I've waited this long to write the story because I wanted it to have an ending.

Around March 1 I was feeding Guthrie and the ADF frozen bloodworms. On the far side of the 10 gallon I dropped the biggest, juiciest bloodworms for Guthrie. Taking a huge chunk of the thawed worms in my planting tweezers I aimed them at the ADFs' feeding dish. Usually I use a detached siphon tube and drop the ADFs' food but for some reason I didn't.

Something distracted me and I turned away from the aquarium. At that moment Guthrie apparently thought I had saved the largest, juiciest worms for the ADF instead of him. So he swam over and glommed on to the same bloodworm as had Esmeralda, she being the oldest and heftiest of the female ADF. 

All would have been fine; a small tussle and the worm would have broken and both critters would have thought they had won the battle. Unfortunately, the other ADF, sensing a food fight, sprang into action...literally. Blind as they are they apparently thought Guthrie was, indeed, the largest, juiciest bloodworm ever in history! By the time I was able to fight them off of him, Guthrie, a HMEE, had completely lost one "ear" and half of the other, most of his dorsal, caudal and anal fins; and his ventrals, too. Remember, the "after" photo above is about two months after the accident so there is regrowth.

I just knew he was dead or dying as he floated to the bottom of the tank. I quickly reached in and removed him. I had a heated and cycled 2.5 full of Java Moss and gently lowered him into the tank and dosed with Seachem Stress Guard. I convinced myself if he survived for 24 hours he had a chance. I left him in the darkened tank of moss.

The next day I didn't see Guthrie so I started poking around in the Java Moss and he sorta kinda floated to the top....still alive but barely moving. Almost 24 hours. I convinced myself this was a good sign and dosed more Stress Guard.

Day Two after the incident I checked on Guthrie. Poking through the Java Moss with my hand. He floated to the top again. Thinking he was dead I scooped him up in my hand and promptly dropped him back in the tank as he surprised me by starting to madly wriggle.

Well, heck, I thought, I'll put him in the eight gallon with a dose of Stress Guard.

As I said, that was 2+ months ago. Guthrie is happily swimming around the eight; has gained back enough of his fins that he now looks like a Plakat and is eating well. Even his "ear" has morphed from a stub to a recognizable pectoral. The tank is over my right shoulder on the kitchen counter and every time I look back Guthrie, who shares the tank with Chili Rasbora, CPD, Dario Dario, Dwarf Orange Crays (CPO), Malawa Shrimp and Habrosus Cory, is wiggling back and forth watching me. When I added the CPD he spent a long time investigating. Not aggressively but with curiosity.

And I am incredibly happy and relieved because, and don't tell the others, Guthrie is my most favorite Betta of all time. Right up there with the Raymonds from so long ago.


----------



## themamaj

Wow what a fighter!


----------



## Dargent

Thank you for sharing that story Russell. It gives pause to those of us who may have considered tank mates, to stop and rethink, and perhaps leave it to the experts. I am so happy for you and Guthrie. I pray he continues with steady recovery.


----------



## Nova betta

That's an amazing recovery!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you both. But don't let it deter you from having tank mates. It wasn't the tank mates that caused the problem but my inattention. Entirely my fault. If I had been paying attention I would have noticed Guthrie leaving his Bloodworms and shooed him back over. Not my first dumb aquarist move but certainly one of my worst. :-(

But....here are Woodrow and Puck. Both from Bettaman71 of this forum.

First up is Woodrow. The last time I measured him he was a tad over 3" Body Only.
















And Puck, a Red Dragon. In the first photo the floating stem plant is Soft Hornwort/Ceraphyllum submersum. I've only found it on AquaBid. Very soft and doesn't shed like regular Hornwort. The third photo is a Horned Nerite right smack dab in the middle of his caudal. I only posted it so you can see how small are full-grown Horned Nerite. Perfect for Nano tanks!


----------



## Nova betta

When I saw a picture of Woodrow I immediately fell in love! He is stunning!


----------



## NickAu

Puck is nice I want. I now have 3 bettas, My wife says the next one is divorce, Strange name for a Betta if you ask me.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

All Gary does now is :roll:

We have some flooring still in boxes in one corner of the great room ... and right across from my end of the sofa. Gary said we really needed to move those boxes. I agreed and added, quite seriously in tone: "Wow, that would free up a ton of space for more tanks!"

He turned red, steam was coming out of his ears and then he looked at me and saw the grin. "I knew you were kidding." Right.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what a recovery story! I'm glad you were able to save him. You can use it to point out how important it is to have an extra tank for emergencies. My java moss emergency tank didn't stay empty for long, and I feel the occupant may be too old or fragile to adopt out.


----------



## themamaj

Woodrow and Puck are both amazing! I wish my tanks looked like those! Really like your floating plants.


----------



## BettaNard

Omgosh poor Guthrie, what a story!!! Thought it was the end for him until I read till the end, phew. I hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thanks, everyone.

Yes, Guthrie is lucky. I wrote that to show people how just a few seconds of inattention can lead to tragedy or, in Guthrie's case, near-tragedy. It sure taught me a lesson. I'm still determined to get a good photo but he's so wiggly and when I get close to the tank he heads straight for the top.

The Soft Hornwort (Ceratophyllum submersum) is so easy to grow but hard to find. AquaBid is the only source I've seen and it was, IMO, quite expensive. That in Puck's tank was four 8" pieces three weeks ago and now it is 15" x 4.5" x 6"! I have to thin it out in another 5.5 because it and the Java Moss fill the entire tank. Poor Betta has little area to swim. Stacey: If we can meet when Gary and I are in East Tennessee I'll bring some with me. It may have Duckweed or pond snails.


----------



## themamaj

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> 
> Yes, Guthrie is lucky. I wrote that to show people how just a few seconds of inattention can lead to tragedy or, in Guthrie's case, near-tragedy. It sure taught me a lesson. I'm still determined to get a good photo but he's so wiggly and when I get close to the tank he heads straight for the top.
> 
> The Soft Hornwort (Ceratophyllum submersum) is so easy to grow but hard to find. AquaBid is the only source I've seen and it was, IMO, quite expensive. That in Puck's tank was four 8" pieces three weeks ago and now it is 15" x 4.5" x 6"! I have to thin it out in another 5.5 because it and the Java Moss fill the entire tank. Poor Betta has little area to swim. Stacey: If we can meet when Gary and I are in East Tennessee I'll bring some with me. It may have Duckweed or pond snails.


That would be awesome. Duckweed welcome...pond snails I have some I could share already haha. I may need to add to my cholla order as well  Have been pondering plans for axolotl tank and the wood would make great hides.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Well, it's been a while since I've posted in my Journal. This isn't any sort of update but, rather, an explanation and a request.

For several months I have not had a real zest for life. Stopped all of my AquaBid Cholla auctions, taking bare care of my aquariums although I must be doing okay since no one has died. I had terrible insomnia and when I finally was able to sleep I would be down for up to 20 hours at a time. Sometimes I'd sleep 12-15, get up for two or three and go back to bed for another 12-15.

Started having shortness of breath and chest pains but they'd go away within minutes. I'd just had a physical and everything was fine with no cardio-vascular issues. I also became extremely irritable which is totally unlike me. And the fatigue after 20 hours of sleep was mind-boggling....and scary.

All I really did was sit on the sofa, watch the fish or TV, surf the Forum and play Hidden Object games.

Finally, last week I made an appointment with the doctor. Explained all my symptoms. Four vials of blood later and do you know what's wrong with me? Severe anemia. She diagnosed it before the tests confirmed it. Now I'm on Iron and B-12 and should be back to my old feisty self in 4-6 weeks.

So, peoples and especially women, if you have.....

Fatigue (very common)
Weakness (very common)
Dizziness
Headache
Numbness or coldness in your hands and feet
Low body temperature
Pale skin
Rapid or irregular heartbeat
Shortness of breath
Chest pain
Irritability
No get up and go

....you could be anemic. Go to the doctor, get bloodwork done. It's such a simple fix.


----------



## NickAu

Its also the start of old age Linda LOL.

After they took four vials of blood its no wonder you are a bit anemic.

Glad you are getting better.


----------



## Sadist

I have a history of it, and my grandmother had it a lot. I feel your pain! Make sure you get enough food with your vitamins; they can make you vomit, and then you've lost all that iron and back to square one. I'm glad you had it checked out and a quick diagnosis!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thanks, my friends! I know...Old Age is a real beech and I haven't started....I'm there. And don't think I didn't wonder about those four vials of blood, too! :roll:

Interestingly, my maternal Grandmother died in 1931 and the COD was listed a "Pernecious Anemia." Which, today, is easily treated with B-12. Sometimes the advancements we've made in medicine amaze me. I would have loved to have known her as my Mom told me that's where I got my green thumb and love of fish.


----------



## Sadist

Yes, medicine has advanced so much! With my grandmother's anemia, the iron pills made her puke. They had to force feed her some liquid kind. She also had a lot of digestion issues, which I've inherited. I hope I don't get her dementia.


----------



## themamaj

Glad you are feeling better!. Was worried about you as haven't heard anything in awhile. Do you take a specific vitamin for B12 or a Bcomplex one?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Believe it or not, this spayed female is taking pre-natal Vitamin B-12. :lol:


----------



## Sadist

Haha! Well, vitamins are vitamins! The doctor can prescribe those, too, and get you a super discount if your insurance pays for prescriptions.


----------



## themamaj

Haha funny I take them too because have higher percentage of vitamins needed. Pretty good priced at Walmart.


----------



## themamaj

Did you make it to the dog show?


----------



## ShadeSlayer

So glad you’re feeling better, Russell!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

ShadeSlayer said:


> So glad you’re feeling better, Russell!!


Thank you.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*When It Rains*

It really does pour! I am so irritated. I stripped all of the tanks of their plants; divided by type into big mixing bowls: Ceratophyllum submersum, Crypts, Anubias, etc. And there the story begins.....

Our main bath does not have a window so it's quite dark. For some reason, as I, ehem Nick, age I cannot go from a bright room into a dark one without feeling a wee bit dizzy. So the bathroom has a nightlight on 24/7. But not on Tuesday....

I walk into the bathroom and, suddenly, my knees quite literally felt weak and actually buckled! I tried holding myself up on the counter so I could turn on the light but it was a no-go so down I went. Gary wasn't home.

Long story short, I have a severe sprain of my right ankle and tore some ligaments in my right knee. Thank goodness, the damage was on the same leg instead of one injury on each....although my left knee isn't feeling all that great.

The good news is I can take Iron and this reduce-the-swelling-and-pain medicine without any GI upset. Whew! 

The bad news is the reduce-the-swelling-and-pain medicine has also messed with my ability to maintain concentration. I emailed a friend asking about her new job but wrote new "jar." She was a bit confused to say the least. And, I guess, so are the plants which are still in their segregated bowls.

Ah, aging...better than the alternative, right? >


----------



## NickAu

Ouch, Hope you get betta soon.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you....I'd betta!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, when it rains, it pours!


----------



## themamaj

So sorry Linda! I hope knee and ligaments heal quickly. Did dr say anything about the dizziness/fainting? Take care of yourself. Will be praying for you.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you both.

I didn't faint; just dropped like a lead weight and felt it all the way. :roll: As far as my dizziness I keep getting the old "normal for your age." I'm developing a deep seated hate for the phrase "for your age."


----------



## NickAu

Have you tried an anit inflammatory like Brufen for the swelling?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

NickAu said:


> Have you tried an anit inflammatory like Brufen for the swelling?


Yes, I'm taking is a combination anti-inflammatory/pain med. Great stuff.


----------



## Sadist

I thought dizziness was linked with vitamin deficiencies. I get tired of hearing the age thing as an excuse, too. They're finding out that a lot of old people problems can be prevented or fixed (like many forms of dementia, they're now saying that memory problems are actual problems and not just age).


----------



## themamaj

I wish they would share more prevention.


----------



## firewood04

I sure hope that you are doing much better! I also wish they would share more prevention with us "older folk". It would make life better all around!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Despite the old ankle I'm working on tanks with Gary's help. I have taken down the divided 10 and am setting up a divided 20 long. One end will be about eight gallons with my new baby OHMPK, Galvin...which means "Brilliantly White" in Irish and Gaelic. He will be in with the ADF. I'm dividing the other section into two for Arlo, Too (formerly "Woodrow") and a red OHM temporarily named Erik. Temporarily Erik is temporarily in the 2.5 excess plant tank; I'm sure he'll love the transfer later this afternoon. 

Galvin:
















Arlo, Too:








Can't get a good photo of Temporarily Erik. Too wiggly.


----------



## Sadist

Gorgeous boys! I'm glad you're still able to work on your tanks a bit.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Well, the ankle saga and my inevitable lack of planning goes on. 

I drained the 10 and Gary moved it for me. It was late and he was flying out a 6:00 am for Detroit and a Retriever Hunting Test so all he was able to do was move the new 20 long to the double 33" stand.

Saturday I was up and ready to go. Idea was to set up the 20 long with its three spaces and move my two new boys, Joppa, a Red Dragon, and Buckley, a Black Copper Butterfly, into two sections and Arlo into the third. This would leave Arlo's tank empty so I could give it a good cleaning and scraping (it's next to the French doors), move Hobbs to Arlo's tank. Then I would clean out Hobbs' tank and move Puck to that one, etc., etc., until all the tanks were sparkling.

And then reality hit....with this ankle I can't lift or carry a 20 pound sack of sand let alone a 5 gallon bucket of old tank water! Yikes! So I filled the 20 long half full, plugged in the heater and moved in Joppa and Buckley into it bare bottomed. 

Gary got home tonight but it has been a long day so when he asked if he could help me with the tanks I told him "no."

All of this being said the only photos of Joppa and Buckley are those from the seller: https://www.facebook.com/martias.pham He has an auction going right now with a $30 reserve which includes shipping. ;-) PS: I can attest his photos are not PhotoShopped. These Betta really do look like this.

Joppa:
































Buckley: I have a .wmv file but can't attach. Guess I'll have to upload to YouTube.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Holy cow they’re GORGEOUS! I especially love buckley! How long have you had them?


----------



## Romad

They are absolutely stunning! I hope today goes betta for you.


----------



## themamaj

Galvin..oh the beauty. Perfect name. Arlo too is just stunning. 
Sellers fish are amazing.


----------



## Sadist

Those boys are gorgeous! I hope your ankle gets over itself soon, so you can get all your tank stuff done without a helper.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you all...I've had Buckley and Joppa about a week. I was watching Harry Hamlin and Burgess Meredith in "Clash of the Titans" when the name "Joppa" hit me. Right now they and Temporarily Erik are in the divided 20 while I play Musical Tanks. 

I want to thank Paperlilies for introducing me to Martias. He is big on symmetry, too, so we're kindred souls. He also breeds Giants, EE and Koi. Oh, that I could have more tanks but I'm at my limit. :-(


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

For anyone who might be interested, the person I bought Buckley and Joppa from had a big HM sale on Saturday. $30 for two HM which includes shipping. Sunday he had a big sale on HMPK @ $15.00 each. The HMPK are at the top; the HM about half-way down.

As best I can figure it, the HM available are:
3, 6, 7, 9, 12, 16, 18, 19, 20, 22, 25, 27, 29, 30, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 51.

Didn't keep track of the HMPK. You'd have to ask. But they are gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous with nice, crisp fins with symmetry and pointed anal fins...something seldom seen on AquaBid or eBay or much of anywhere else...IMO. ;-)

https://www.facebook.com/martias.pham

Martias is a new member of www.bettafish.com


----------



## badwolfgirl

I've learned so much from this! Thank you so much for taking the time to chronicle all of this


----------



## astrummortis

I'm not anywhere near reading this whole thing but I find this utterly fascinating. I'm so glad you shared!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you. I still have more stories to tell.


----------



## ThatFishThough

*not stalking*

Yay, story time!


----------



## astrummortis

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you. I still have more stories to tell.


Woot!! Can't wait!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Just got a new Aquarium History book!

https://www.amazon.com/Ocean-Home-I...4_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FQ3BYNET55913X7ZCD6X


----------



## astrummortis

So nerdy. What drew you to that one?


----------



## firewood04

I bet it is the history. The pictures are intriguing. Besides glass bowls, when did the first aquariums come into play? The table aquarium looks like an ad introducing them. How did they filter them? You got me thinking now. I have to go research!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I had a double major in College: English and History. I was especially fascinated by the Victorian Age. I saw many of these old aquariums when we visited Newport, RI and all of the mansions. Incredible!

I've always been interested in why certain practices started like the "1-inch-per-gallon-rule" and why fish were fed peas. If you know why something was originally done you know why it may still or may no longer apply. And that's the end of that lecture! :roll:


----------



## Sadist

Peas work for guppies as well as goldfish, just have to cut the pieces up smaller and put 1-2 pieces in at a time so it doesn't foul the water.


----------



## Fenghuang

I think the aquarium history book looks super interesting. I love that sort of thing too.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

This is Rhubarb. He's much darker and more "velvety" than the video shows. I love the cello in his fins.


----------



## Sadist

Look at those flare monsters!


----------



## badwolfgirl

I love Rhubarb! I think my next betta needs to be red. Yes, I'm planting out another 5.5 as we speak ;-) soon!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

My newest HMEE. Not here yet so no name. He's the one on the left. Martias still has several for sale. Just follow the link on my YouTube page.


----------



## themamaj

Really like the left one! You have great eye beautiful for bettas!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you! Here's another. He's the one on the left. Martias is a member. He's trying to get good still photos so he can sell on Betta Fish. If anyone is interested in any of the others you can PM Martias Pham.


----------



## astrummortis

I love when they see each other and flare, like 'you think you can take me!!!?!' *wiggles* haha. Beautiful babies!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Yes, an all of his Betta are bred and raised in the US. I've been really impressed with Buckley and Joppa and that's why I'm going back.


----------



## logisticsguy

What a lovely journal! Great read. Fish look great.


----------



## ThatFishThough

LOL

"Roar! I'm bigger than you!" *spaz*


----------



## Fenghuang

Lovely additions. I love them!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Russel, I promise, I'm not being stalker, but is this your FB profile pic? I was *cough* ...stalking... *cough* MartiasPham and saw this picture, so I had to click on it!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

@ThatFishThough: Yes, that's Russell. The black Shih Tzu on my home page is Edward. The English Setter is Boo...but he's photo isn't on FaceBook.


----------



## Sadist

Is that what good dog form looks like? They seem to be holding themselves in a pose, and it reminds me of betta form!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Loving it! <D


----------



## ThatFishThough

Russel, look what you've done. MartiasPham is torturing me with photos of beautiful HMPKS. Someone'll probably snatch him up, but I may be getting the Gold HMPK in his conditioning.


ETA: I'm loving his fast responses! <3


----------



## themamaj

Your dogs are so beautiful. My dog, Holly, I had growing up looked like Edward but not nearly that refined. I really love Boo. English Setters are such pretty dogs. Good game dogs too? My doby mix, who is now 50 lbs, decided she needed to be a lap dog tonight. Times like those I wonder why I didnt pick a smaller sized dog haha!


----------



## Fenghuang

Edward and Russell are awesome! Well, Boo is too, but if I ever get a small breed dog of my own, I would want a shih tzu. :-D

I don't know if I am missing something. I messaged Martias Pham last week asking about buying and he said he would be posting a whole bunch of new bettas for sale within a day, but I never saw a new sales post. Maybe I missed it, but I never saw a sales post or new fish posts and I follow both his betta page and his main(?) account. I think my Facebook is messed up and I'm not seeing all the posts or something... :-/


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you everyone. Boo has been the best house dog. Most people think if you have hunting dogs they must be outdoors or in kennels. Not ours.  They live in the house. When I was doing German Shorthaired Pointer Rescue at one point we had nine in the house counting the rescues!

Martias' one flaw is announcing he's going to have sales and then not having them. In his defense, however, he works two jobs and goes to school. One job is in a hospital and he's on call.

If you tell him what you want he'll check to see if he has it. I'm getting these three boys. Screenshots from a video so they're not that great.

























Sad to say, I've had several deaths lately. Three tanks have been empty for a couple of months. :-(


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I went back and checked purchase-to-death dates and found few Betta that were imported lived nine months from purchase. None more than a year. Right now I'm on pins and needles because Arlo, Too, isn't acting "right." Parameters are good and Joppa and Buckley, who are in the divided 20 long with him, are as active and feisty as ever. So I added StressGuard and Alder Cones.

In the last three years the only one fin-biter wasn't imported. 

With parameters all being 0ppm Ammonia and Nitrite and under 15ppm Nitrate and all tanks well-planted, I've lost around 20 Betta in 3.5 years. Only three were bred in the US.

I become very attached to my Betta because, the way the room is arranged, they are all within sight with only three of eight tanks being more than three feet away. So, no more imported Betta. From now on all will be bred and raised in the US.

I wonder if others have experienced the same with healthy Betta? "Rescue" Betta don't count as they were already compromised when bought.


----------



## ThatFishThough

My boy, Carlos, lived for 4 1/2 years; he was a sickly betta at PetCo. My only import was DOA.


----------



## Sadist

I've had Mrs. Fish for 1.5 years now! She's only gotten more aggressive with age. She bites her crowntail points off when she sees the guppies 2 feet away in a different tank.


----------



## Intilis

I just read this whole journal. Fascinating!


----------



## Fenghuang

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Martias' one flaw is announcing he's going to have sales and then not having them. In his defense, however, he works two jobs and goes to school. One job is in a hospital and he's on call.
> 
> If you tell him what you want he'll check to see if he has it. I'm getting these three boys. Screenshots from a video so they're not that great.
> 
> View attachment 830866
> 
> 
> View attachment 830874
> 
> 
> View attachment 830882
> 
> 
> Sad to say, I've had several deaths lately. Three tanks have been empty for a couple of months. :-(


Oh I can appreciate that he even managed to respond so quickly to questions at all with how busy he is. Or that he even has time to rear so many fish! :shock: I just wasn't sure if my Facebook was having problems because I noticed I would see posts show up that were posted weeks or months ago along with new posts. 

Good choices. They are beautiful. 


It is funny how people make assumptions about certain breeds. We have Jericho who's a mutt and he is a pet, not a hunting dog, but he is built pretty much like a catahoula or plott hound. I was sitting outside a local grocery store in my gf's town with Jericho once waiting for her to get done with some shopping and some lady came up to check him out. That isn't unusual since he more puppy-like at the time and he has a blue merle which isn't too common around there (and I guess people assume I was giving him away since we take him to stores to socialize him?). Then she commented that he was a nice dog but I should have gotten his tail docked and just walked away... It was odd.

Imports don't really live a long time for me either. My Panda was my longest living import and she passed about a month ago at about 1.5 years old (gotta check the records for exact age), but most imports I have do not make it to the one year mark. 6-9 months is about average.


----------



## Sadist

Oh, oops I meant to post Mrs. Fish's progress in the betta age thread, not your journal. Sorry about that!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Is Mrs. Fish an import?

BTW, the reason our dogs hold up their heads is from Day 1 we scratch them under their chins as they approach us. This teaches them to approach people with their heads up instead of down in a submissive position. It's an old dog show trick: Dogs gait to the judge on a loose leash with their heads up.

Going over a dog's head causes them to either dip in a submissive gesture, raise their heads to sniff a hand or, in extreme cases, snap because going over the head is very threatening to some dogs.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

The Red Butterfly. Forgot I had a video. :roll:


----------



## Fenghuang

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The Red Butterfly. Forgot I had a video. :roll:
> 
> RedBF - YouTube


Oh my goodness.... FINS! *fawns all over fish* :lol:


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what a feisty boy! I love that.

No, Mrs. Fish is a pet store junk fish. She has horrible fin spread even before she bit her tips off, but she makes an interesting pet.


----------



## Dargent

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I went back and checked purchase-to-death dates and found few Betta that were imported lived nine months from purchase. None more than a year. Right now I'm on pins and needles because Arlo, Too, isn't acting "right." Parameters are good and Joppa and Buckley, who are in the divided 20 long with him, are as active and feisty as ever. So I added StressGuard and Alder Cones.
> 
> In the last three years the only one fin-biter wasn't imported.
> 
> With parameters all being 0ppm Ammonia and Nitrite and under 15ppm Nitrate and all tanks well-planted, I've lost around 20 Betta in 3.5 years. Only three were bred in the US.
> 
> I become very attached to my Betta because, the way the room is arranged, they are all within sight with only three of eight tanks being more than three feet away. So, no more imported Betta. From now on all will be bred and raised in the US.
> 
> I wonder if others have experienced the same with healthy Betta? "Rescue" Betta don't count as they were already compromised when bought.


Russell - did you notice things start to go wrong with those imports at about the one year age or purchase date? Hanabi my thai import is one year old now but I bought him in mid jan, seller stating 3 months age. Two weeks ago he bloated from frozen bloodworms, epsom hosp bowl got it under control but his poop is tiny pieces, not nice big coils. I gave him two frzn mini bloodworms last night and bloat again today. So no more worms. Period. But he has had worms weekly since I got him, no issues, this is a new trend. Your quoted post got me thinking, so I thought I would ask, in hindsight did you see any warning signs like I feel I am seeing now? Hanabi seemed otherwise normal, even in the hosp bowl, active and interested, so this second bloat is a warning for sure, something not right on the inside... No worms may stave it off but I am preparing myself....


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I am so sorry I didn't notice this post. 

Yes, only one of my imports has lived beyond a year after purchase and he died in September; I'd had him 13 months. None have died from bloat but only one or two showed any symptoms before they died. Go to bed and they are active and eating; get up and when the lights come on they're dead. That's why I no longer buy imported Betta. If they weren't born in the US I don't get them. Too many importers don't give them time to adjust before turning around and selling them.

I now buy exclusively from Martias Pham on FaceBook. That's not to say I don't drool over imported Betta on eBay and AquaBid and FaceBook; I just restrain myself. 

BTW, Arlo, Too, lasted another week. Now all of my Betta are US born and raised.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*New Boys*

Here you go. Both are mine. The one on the right in the first video has blue, not black, edging.






And, on the left, my new pastel MG. I love, love, love him!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Forgot to mention: Several of the Betta I had on hold with Martias back in August died when he got a bad batch of live Black Worms. He lost almost half of his stock including all of the Red Dragons with solid red fins and white bodies. :-(


----------



## Sadist

I recall someone on here got a bad batch of worms, too, and someone else a bad batch of flies. So sad.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I'm loving the red/cello/white boy in the first video. *drools*


----------



## themamaj

Love the boy on right with blue edging. All are gorgeous.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you, everyone. I can't tell you how pleased I am with Martias' Betta. All of the imports, unfortunately, bit the dust. Longest lived with me for 13 months; pretty sure they were at least six months old when I got them judging by finnage, growth, etc.


----------



## ryry2012

So...how many bettas do you have now??? I went to Martias' FB and admired all the betta pictures. They are soooo gorgerous!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you. I have seven but I also have two 5.5 planted and one 20 long planted w/o Betta.  Three are in another, divided 20 which I may or may not "undivide."

Martias told me he jarred a lot more today so he'll have even more beauties in a few weeks.


----------



## ryry2012

I remember when I was on this forum mid last year, you only had a few; Dexter (like my favorite show) and others. 




I only have one betta at this moment. If I ever restart a 8.8g (cleared up all the plants after dreadful algae attack), Matias will be the one I'll look at  Bettas are addictive, need to be careful


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Fingers crossed! This will be my next US-bred boy (from https://www.facebook.com/martias.pham).









Martias also has a Pineapple HMEE. Photos later; he just finished jarring 350 or so and waiting for them to settle in.

Puck: 2.5
Joppa: 20 long community
Edison: 8 gallon community
Rhubarb: 5.5 community
Unnamed Red Dragon: 5.5 community
Unnamed Blue and White: 5.5 community
Unnamed Pastel MG: 5.5 comunity
20 long x 2 community: Unnamed, Unnamed. Unless I leave it X3 then it will be Unnamed, Unnamed, Unnamed. LOL

lilnaugrim found me the most gorgeous OHM Pineapple. But, alas, he was gone by the time she went back. :frown2:


----------



## LittleBettaFish

He's a nice looking male. I dislike excessively long anal fins on HM bettas, but his fins look pretty balanced. 

Looks like you need to come up with some more names for all these fish you are accumulating!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

LittleBettaFish said:


> He's a nice looking male. I dislike excessively long anal fins on HM bettas, but his fins look pretty balanced.
> 
> Looks like you need to come up with some more names for all these fish you are accumulating!


I know; but names just strike me. Russell was "Puppy" for three months and Edward was "Little Man" for two. I seem to have a pattern.

I've been lucky; so far none of Martias' Betta have bitten their fins. And, like you, I like balance. I have noticed that young Betta tend to have longer anal fins and that the caudal catches up. Sort of like the bottom jaw of a puppy: Bottom jaw grows for a longer length of time so an undershot puppy will most likely be undershot as an adult; whereas a parrot mouth can wind up with a scissors bite. I finished a poodle given to me as a pet because she was a parrot mouth. Wound up a Group winner. Go figure.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I suppose you're doing better than me with names at least. I think I have less than five fish that have names, and most of those only have names because they are culls or unruly. 

Haha you are tempting fate with your comment on fin biting. Especially with those nice HM males. 

I definitely think an eye for balance (whatever you want to call it), is something that carries over from dogs and other animals into fish. I mean I may not be an expert on all the nuances of what makes for an ideal show fish, but I do find myself naturally drawn to fish that show that balance and symmetry.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*At Last....Names!!!*

After more than a month the boys in bold have names!!! :blueyay:

Puck (Orange[ish] Dragon): 2.5
Joppa (Red Dragon w/Red and White Fins): 20 long community
Edison (Red Butterfly): 8 gallon community
Rhubarb (Red): 5.5 community or 20 long
*Abercrombie* (Red Dragon w/Red and White Fins): 5.5 community
*Sinclair* (Blue and White): 5.5 community
*Arbuckle* (Pastel MG): 5.5 comunity

Yellow and White above will be Tamarack because he reminds Gary of those trees in Autumn.

Haven't decided whether to keep the second 20 long divided. If I don't all of my tanks are full...or I might keep the 20 divided x2 or x3. :dunno:


----------



## MartiasPham

I need more time to take pics and post my bettas for sale! I wish we have 48 hours a day hehe


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

MartiasPham said:


> I need more time to take pics and post my bettas for sale! I wish we have 48 hours a day hehe


Yep...wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Martias was nice enough to send me these videos.

Tamarack:





Yellow Salamander HMEE:


----------



## Dargent

I lost my Thai import today, Hanabi, my avatar pic. Two weeks shy of one year anniversary. The bloat started in September but he was doing fine for four months! Sudden unexpected nitrate spike out of nowhere stressed him into pineconing two days ago. This phase went pretty quickly. But I am aghast a nitrate spike to 30 can happen in a cycled tank with nothing changed overnight that had never been over 4 in a year! Do you have any idea what could cause a sudden spike? Ammonia and nitrite remained at zero. I thought of you today, when you said you lost your imports between 9 months and one year. How uncanny is this. Sick at 9 mos, gone at one year. Im heartbroken. I don't want it to happen again to any of them, I need to figure this nitrate thing out.

I lost Dargent in October at his one year mark to septicemia. Used antibiotics that were no good at my high ph. Lost a lot of time that way, and Dargent. A lot of hard hard lessons. 

If you have any idea about that weird nitrate spike, please let me know. I'm sick over it . Thank you.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Sorry about your boys. :-(

The only thing that's I've ever known caused Nitrate spikes is dead and decaying matter. Could you have missed dead plant matter? Or if you have gravel not vacuumed deep enough? Although 30 is not, IME, enough to cause concern or harm to fish. While here we say keep it under 20 there are a lot of long-time aquarists who believe anything under 50 is harmless. I say this because I do not believe 30 caused Hanabi's bloat/pineconing. So please don't feel responsible or guilty; I think it was mere coincidence.

I have a friend on FB who sells imports and I am so so tempted. I am seriously considering getting this boy and seeing how he does compared to Martias' US-bred Betta.


----------



## Dargent

Thank you for your encouragement. If you can accept you may only get nine months and not stress every day over it, then I say give that gorgeous blue boy a go ! We can prove this thing wrong I pray.

Hanabi was in bare bottom, no dead plants. It is truly crazy mystery. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Sorry about your boys. :-(
> 
> The only thing that's I've ever known caused Nitrate spikes is dead and decaying matter. Could you have missed dead plant matter? Or if you have gravel not vacuumed deep enough? Although 30 is not, IME, enough to cause concern or harm to fish. While here we say keep it under 20 there are a lot of long-time aquarists who believe anything under 50 is harmless. I say this because I do not believe 30 caused Hanabi's bloat/pineconing. So please don't feel responsible or guilty; I think it was mere coincidence.
> 
> I have a friend on FB who sells imports and I am so so tempted. I am seriously considering getting this boy and seeing how he does compared to Martias' US-bred Betta.
> 
> View attachment 859874
> 
> 
> View attachment 859882


What a looker. I love blues and that boys face is just adorable.


----------



## Dargent

So I have 6 baby cpd's on hold at my lfs. I saw them and was intrigued, and then saw you keep them! I intend for them to go into my planted ten with my male veiltail Patriot eventually, they are too small now. I would appreciate any advice on care you can share especially on feeding. I will not do live foods. I plan to start with frozen daphnia, are they attracted to garlic? Any advice on how to introduce the betta and cpds? Should I remove the betta, let them settle for days then reintroduce the betta? I have a breeder net. Should I keep him in the net for a day? I have never introduced a betta before. Thanks for any advice on best procedures.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I broke down and decided to give imports one more try. :dunno: Well, I do know: I love piebalds and Black Coppers. The seller has three more Black Orchids but they have cello/black fins.

This is either "William," "Andrews" or "Clark." He's a Black Copper and the name will be for William Andrews Clark, Copper King of Butte, MT. There were three Copper Kings but Clark is considered the first, richest and last. I'm dithering, again, on names. ;-)

























And this is a Piebald Black Orchid Butterfly with the tentative name of "Farinelli," a flamboyant Casterato from the 18th Century and considered one of the greatest singers in the history of opera.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*"The Copper King" Mansions in Butte, MT and NYC*

Enjoy!

Butte, MT








NYC


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Farinelli*

Here's the real Farinelli:


----------



## Dargent

Congratulations on all that gorgeousness! Praying for longevity and good health for all of feet and fins! My cpd fry, they are colorless and 1/2" or less are in the tank. He said they came in small but really??? He gave me an extra for free. So Patriot is out of the tank or their names would have been breakfast lunch and dinner. So any advice on best practices with cpds and hiw to successfully intoduce betta eventually will be greatly appreciated. All the best wishes for a smooth "break down" lol. Names are amazing, history lesson to boot!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Dargent said:


> So I have 6 baby cpd's on hold at my lfs. I saw them and was intrigued, and then saw you keep them! I intend for them to go into my planted ten with my male veiltail Patriot eventually, they are too small now. I would appreciate any advice on care you can share especially on feeding. I will not do live foods. I plan to start with frozen daphnia, are they attracted to garlic? Any advice on how to introduce the betta and cpds? Should I remove the betta, let them settle for days then reintroduce the betta? I have a breeder net. Should I keep him in the net for a day? I have never introduced a betta before. Thanks for any advice on best procedures.


I am so sorry, I missed this post somehow. :-(

I feed live food (Micro, Banana and Walter Worms) and for the wee fish frozen Mini-Bloodworms (mosquito larva), Krill, Cyclops and Daphnia. Live food is not icky if that's your reason for not feeding. The worms are next to invisible until they hit the tank.

I made a base of oatmeal, sprinkled a bit of yeast on it and then spread the worm culture. The worms climb the side of the tank. I use my finger but you can use a toothpick or swab to remove. I don't even rinse.

Introduce to Patriot with the lights off and leave the lights off for an hour or so. This prevents him from becoming aggressive. I wouldn't put him in a breeder's net but directly into the tank when the babies are big enough.

Hope this helped. 

And we'll keep our fingers crossed that these two guys do well. This time, they have been with the importer for three weeks before being shipped to me so they've had more time to adjust to our water.

The first Betta in this video is mine; the other three...with cello fins...are for sale.


----------



## Dargent

Thank you for the light tip! Have you ever lost a cpd to a betta that youknow of? My friend lost two neons of good size over a couple so I am a bit nervous... I fed frozen baby brine, smaller than daphnia, these guys are so tiny. I will see how they do. I do have frzn mini bloodworms too but wouldn't they have to be cut up? I just cant do live...no time or desiree, will do a variety and see how it goes. Thank you so much.

I can say you find the most gorgeous bettas, honestly, once again, wow. It makes me realize once again that you rarely see REAL quality in the big box stores, no question on that.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I've honestly never lost any community fish, shrimp or CPO to a Betta. I think when people do it's 99% a Betta opportunity kill on a weakened or dying critter.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Well. the "Great I Can't Believe I Let It Get This Bad Cleanup" has started. You know how you look at your tank or tanks and think: "I can do this tomorrow...and tomorrow....and tomorrow?" For me, the day of reckoning has arrived. I looked at my tanks and thought: "You poor fish (and frogs and shrimp and snails) I have not been kind."

So far all of the tanks are filled to the top and as much of that @#$% Duckweed as I can has been destroyed. Now I have to rinse the Dwarf Water Lettuce, Frogbit and Red Root Floaters and all of the hundreds of other plants and then be diligent of picking out any stray Duckweed I find. I have also removed all of the plants from three aquariums...do you know how many bowls and pots that was? Let us say we won't be having spaghetti any time soon. Then one of the 5.5 tanks is so full of plants you can't see inside. Plants are growing in and out; some have migrated and are growing in the 5.5 next door. If I weren't so embarrassed I'd take a picture.

By this time tomorrow it will be five down (four 5.5 and one 2.5) and three to go. Including the two 20 longs because I'm receiving a major shipment from www.msjinkzed.com to replace the fish that were killed by overfeeding while we were on vacation. Oh, and the eight where Edison resides.

I make it sound worse that it is...maybe. Everyone is happily swimming; Edison, Puck, Swagger, Joppa, Akro, Farinelli, Clark and Polidori are all flaring and the ADF are fluffy; no one is skinny or starving. They just have too many darned plants and Duckweed!

So let us pray I'm finished by Thursday when the new shipment arrives. And let reassure any of you...we all have lapses in care of our aquariums so don't feel too badly if, on occasion, you neglect yours.

Until later.....Linda


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I'm sure there are many hobbyists who wish neglect meant they could fill a tank with plants. Duckweed seems to grow from thin air. I've had it turn up in tanks where there's been absolutely no cross-contamination of any kind. 

What fish will you be receiving from Msjinkzd? I wish we had half the selection of species she stocks. Most of the unique smaller fish we get in don't seem to have come through entirely legal channels, and then people don't breed them so they are very quickly gone. I am still lamenting the fact that I didn't purchase Sundadanio when they were around.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

LittleBettaFish said:


> I'm sure there are many hobbyists who wish neglect meant they could fill a tank with plants. Duckweed seems to grow from thin air. I've had it turn up in tanks where there's been absolutely no cross-contamination of any kind.
> 
> What fish will you be receiving from Msjinkzd? I wish we had half the selection of species she stocks. Most of the unique smaller fish we get in don't seem to have come through entirely legal channels, and then people don't breed them so they are very quickly gone. I am still lamenting the fact that I didn't purchase Sundadanio when they were around.


I think Duckweed is airbourne and even if you've never had it it will come in through an open window!

I lost all of my Sundadanio 'Blue', Hara jerdoni, Pygmy Cory and Dario Dario. The Sundadanio 'Blue' and Dario Dario are my favorite Nano fish. Pictures don't do the Sundanio justice.

I'm getting the following. Thank goodness for Seachem Stability!

Sundadanio 'Blue'
Chili Rasbora
Green Neon Tetra
Ember Tetra
Habrosus Cory
Pygmy Cory
CPD
Hara Jerdoni
Dario Dario
Amano Shrimp
Horned Nerite Snails
Tracked Nerite
Zebra Nerite


----------



## themamaj

Linda I just busted a gut laughing. I feel your tank pain. Good luck with clean up. May need to put in order for fish as well 😊


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Jealous of your list! A store I visited years ago stocked Sundadanio (they were the blueish-green looking species), and it was hard to believe such a small fish could be so brilliantly coloured. 

It must have been devastating to lose all those fish. Especially the Dario Dario, as they certainly seem to develop individual personalities in much the same way as bettas.


----------



## ryry2012

I hope nothing bad happens again :-(


You got a really nice list of fish coming! I always find unfamiliar fish names in your posts and find them attractive. Having outgrowing plants is much better than having dying plants. You should upload pictures of your tanks one day. I'm dying to see them!


----------



## JDAquatics

Super excited for you! I also had to look up some of the fish on that list ?
I may have to get some of them too!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

JDAquatics said:


> Super excited for you! I also had to look up some of the fish on that list ?
> I may have to get some of them too!!


And I'm excited that you'll soon be back selling plants so I can recommend, again! I'll be needing some Dwarf Cray. ;-)

For anyone reading who doesn't know; JDAquatics sells some of the nicest plants, nano fish and inverts.


----------



## JDAquatics

Got some coming in today!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

JDAquatics said:


> Got some coming in today!!


Great! I'll be ordering after the check comes in.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I think Duckweed is airbourne and even if you've never had it it will come in through an open window!
> 
> I lost all of my Sundadanio 'Blue', Hara jerdoni, Pygmy Cory and Dario Dario. The Sundadanio 'Blue' and Dario Dario are my favorite Nano fish. Pictures don't do the Sundanio justice.
> 
> I'm getting the following. Thank goodness for Seachem Stability!
> 
> Sundadanio 'Blue'
> Chili Rasbora
> Green Neon Tetra
> Ember Tetra
> Habrosus Cory
> Pygmy Cory
> CPD
> Hara Jerdoni
> Dario Dario
> Amano Shrimp
> Horned Nerite Snails
> Tracked Nerite
> Zebra Nerite


What a list! I love all of those species so much because they all offer such interesting antics. Is the lady you're ordering from Rachel O'leary? I watch her youtube videos constantly. haha, you're on a quest to destroy all duckweed at the same time as I try to establish it in one of my own tanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Got my order from Rachel!!! Am so pleased. I've already posted what I ordered and right now they're all in either a 5.5 or the 2.5 until I finish with both of the 20 longs. Here's where they are eventually going:

*Dario Dario (Five in each 5.5 Gallon)
Celestial Pearl Danio (Eight Gallon)
Ember Tetra (20 Gallon)
Neon Tetra (for Gary) (20 Gallon)
Hara Jerdoni (20 Gallon)
Oto (20 Gallon)
Pygmy Cory (20 Gallon)
Habrosus Cory (20 Gallon)
Sundadanio axelrodi "Blue" (Eight Gallon)
Chili Rasbora (Eight Gallon or 20 Gallon)

*Dario Dario are the most difficult to keep as they will seldom transition to flakes or pellets. If you want them you need live (Micro, Banana, Walter, Grindal Worms, etc.) or small frozen (Mosquito larvae, Cyclops, Daphnia). If you're squeamish about live don't buy any of the Dario.

These are the fish I've had the most success with in my 7.8pH and semi-hard water. It's a rather eclectic blend of fish and another member reminded me of something very important: The difference between wild-caught and tank-raised. If your fish are wild-caught you have to pay much more attention to your pH and water hardness. Tank-bred are much more forgiving. Personally, the only wild-caught I will buy are filter-feeding shrimp. The reason I'm willing to buy these wild-caught but not other species is filter shrimp are considered a delicacy in different parts of the world. So the ones I buy are going into a tank and not onto someone's plate. 

It is important to assertain whether the fish you buy are wild-caught or tank-bred so you know if your parameters will work. My prime example is the Neon Tetra. In the wild they live in very soft, low pH water. I never had luck with them until they started being tank raised. Now they live long lives with me with opposite parameters. My originals are going on four years old.

So, if you're going for a community tank, know your parameters, know how they eat, know if your possible purchases are wild or tame and decide accordingly if you're a fit.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Pictures? hint hint poke poke.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

ShadeSlayer said:


> Pictures? hint hint poke poke.


As soon as I get them settled in their homes.


----------



## ryry2012

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> As soon as I get them settled in their homes.


**I'm talking to myself**


I can't wait


----------



## Sadist

You have such great advice! I always wondered why some vendors get all excited about their tank raised fish and make such a big deal of it. I always thought it was something to do with ethics, but now I know it's just because they settle into water parameters better!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Two new boys. Both are Giants but not sold as such. Loc sells his Betta as "Giant geno." Both are now about 3.25" body-only. I bought them from Loc Nguyen on FaceBook. As I mentioned in another thread, sadly my favorite seller, Martias Pham, is not selling individual Betta at the moment. Instead, he posts an example of the spawn and then picks one out for the buyer. I cannot bring myself to let someone else pick out a $30 Betta; I want to make my own choice. Anyway, I digress, introducing Endicott, front, and Groot, rear.


----------



## ThatFishThough

^ He's recently been posting individual pics.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

ThatFishThough said:


> ^ He's recently been posting individual pics.


For his sales, only; not for regular listings. In addition, I'm not comfortable buying and having a 9-10 week old Betta shipped. They need about the same care as a baby until they are at least 12 weeks old.


----------



## Sadist

Love that Endicott's coloring! Is his beard cellophane?


----------



## ryry2012

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> For his sales, only; not for regular listings. In addition, I'm not comfortable buying and having a 9-10 week old Betta shipped. They need about the same care as a baby until they are at least 12 weeks old.


Is he planning to take/upload individual pictures like before in the future? His betta business must be thriving, if he doesn't need to take individual pictures and still has enough customers. 


He can make videos, lining up all jarred beta's with numbers, like MS betta shop did. It should be easier and faster than taking individual pictures.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

ryry2012 said:


> Is he planning to take/upload individual pictures like before in the future? His betta business must be thriving, if he doesn't need to take individual pictures and still has enough customers.
> 
> 
> He can make videos, lining up all jarred beta's with numbers, like MS betta shop did. It should be easier and faster than taking individual pictures.


I have no idea what he plans. My main thing is he's going to start selling/shipping when they are 9-10 weeks old and that makes me very uncomfortable. :-(


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Sadist said:


> Love that Endicott's coloring! Is his beard cellophane?


Yep. He is the neatest Betta and Groot is a hoot! LOL


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

It's taken me over a year but I finally, finally found another "Arlo."


----------



## ThatFishThough

Would this make it Arlo, Three? Or Arlo, Too?


I think I may be getting my fish mixed up LOL.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Arlo, Too.  Arlo the Late was turquoise and orange instead of turquoise and yellow.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Last two for a long time, I hope! Arlo, above, will not remain Arlo. He and these two are Giant geno.


----------



## ThatFishThough

You have a great eye!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Received the Betta from Loc.

Arlo is now "Belvedere" which means "handsome." Is is much more a dark orange than the video shows. He's the in the divided 20 long next to Endicott. Belvedere is a flaring fool which Endicott is like "Give it a rest."

No names for the other two but they are really nice. The darker of the two is more brilliant; like jewels. The other multi/marble is a muted, softer color.

According to the chart, all three should be Giants as their body-only lengths are a hair short of 2.5" and they are 4-5 months old. Both Endicott and Groot have reached 3.5" body-only. They are 6-7 months old. I find it amazing I lucked out and all five turned out to be Giants.


----------



## ryry2012

Happy to hear all your new boys are handsome in person as well! Giants have bigger bioload. Do you have to change more portion of water for them?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

ryry2012 said:


> Happy to hear all your new boys are handsome in person as well! Giants have bigger bioload. Do you have to change more portion of water for them?


No. I still do 25% water changes; sometimes 50% if I've been neglectful.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

So how many bettas are you at now?
Also I want some tank photos! *poke*


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Aqua Aurora said:


> So how many bettas are you at now?
> Also I want some tank photos! *poke*


I know...I let my tanks go for a while and am just now straightening them out.

I have nine Betta tanks: One 20 long (Groot), one 20 long x2 (Belvedere and Endicott), four 5.5 (Tom Servo [formerly "Clark"], Farinelli, Kapaneus and one NYN), one 2.5 (Penwarren) and one eight (Edison). Right now the 20 long is x3. I'm waffling on whether to take down one divider or leave it up and get another Betta. Whether x2 or x3 the maintenance is the same...that's what I keep telling myself. 


Good to see you back! How's Miss Reeny?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I know...I let my tanks go for a while and am just now straightening them out.
> 
> I have nine Betta tanks: One 20 long (Groot), one 20 long x2 (Belvedere and Endicott), four 5.5 (Tom Servo [formerly "Clark"], Farinelli, Kapaneus and one NYN), one 2.5 (Penwarren) and one eight (Edison). Right now the 20 long is x3. I'm waffling on whether to take down one divider or leave it up and get another Betta. Whether x2 or x3 the maintenance is the same...that's what I keep telling myself.
> 
> 
> Good to see you back! How's Miss Reeny?


Yeh I kinda let my tanks go for a bit too since I've been rather busy (and have too many tanks x.x) but trying to get them under control again.
Reeny is doing well, she's over a year old now. She likes routines and 'helping' aka begin in your face when you're tying to do something. Some photos from last month


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Casparius: A bi-color Copper HM.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Taking a sabbatical from BF. If anyone missed me I didn't want them to think I'd died. ;-)


----------



## Sadist

Enjoy your break!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Wanted to come on and further welcome ryry2012 and Veloran as Moderators. I know they will be a big asset to Betta Fish and Tropical Fish Keeping.

************************************​
Sometimes one gets tired and slacks up on everything. Sometimes the only place one wants to be is buried in the pages of a book or playing HOGs on the computer. That was me. No desire to do anything. Even back in April when I thought I was more motivated I wasn't. I'd look at a tank and say to myself: "I really need to 1) add water; 2) do a water change; 3) do SOMETHING!" but I couldn't. Algae took over and the dreaded Duckweed kept multiplying and my fish suffered.

The Vestibular Syndrome made it essential I use a walker should, out of the blue, I get dizzy and head for a fall and another reason the sofa was safer. Can you imagine carrying jugs of water and realizing, "Uh, oh!"? Having to use a walker was extremely depressing because, damnit, walkers are for the elderly and while I may be older, I'm not elderly!!! Then there was the tinnitus that was driving me crazy. It wasn't cicada season and they were all I heard. Having both Vestibular Syndrome and tinnitus and the resulting depression was at the root of my "yucks" and "I really can't do this" attitude.

I went to an audiologist and after a couple of months on several OTC meds, including Lipo Flavonoid, the dizziness doesn't happen very often and while the cicadas are still there they are not as loud; more muted. 

Anyhow, I'm doing much better. Responsibility and forgiveness is the reason I decided to add this entry into my Journal. We all have times when we aren't at our best; we all have times when we don't live up to the responsibilities we've taken on (as opposed to responsibilities thrust on us). Owning pets is the former; having them is our decision and we owe it to them to do the right thing. But we also owe something to ourselves: Forgiveness.

I will readily admit I wasn't conscientious in taking care of my Betta and as a result several died. But while I own my shortcomings I also forgive myself. If I don't improve then I'll have to admit I'm selfish in continuing to purchase new Betta.

Luckily, I have now almost completely rid the tanks of algae and the @#$%^ duckweed. Betta are only in clean, planted tanks. I'm working my way through the other tanks and hope to have everything up to where it should be very soon.

Be honest with yourself and if you find you're lacking, forgive yourself and do better. If that means cutting down on the number of Betta in your care then so be it. If you have planted tanks then keep the tanks planted but don't add any more Betta until you can commit to necessary maintenance. If you feel overwhelmed then, hard as it may be to do, cut back.

Ending of pontificating. ;-)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Current boys. Groot and Fortesque are Giants. At around seven months Groot is 3.25"/8.26 cm+ (body only); at six months Fortesque is 3"/7.62 cm. Balfour, eight months, (formerly "Belvedere") and Wyvern, seven months, are close to 3"/7.5 cm. Elderon is 2.75"/7 cm at seven months. The last boy pictured has retained his pattern but is still unnamed. Nothing has struck me. Rooster is my first CT. His name was a no-brainer and not very original. ;-) Photo was taken from a screenshot so don't judge him too harshly.


----------



## ramadoni

hello... I love this thread... 

continue please...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you.  I sorely need to update and will try to do so soon.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

I think Groot is my favorite of your boys but I also feel like that might change after I see your new boy from Loc!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Groot was probably my favorite, too. Unfortunately, a lot has changed in a year and Rooster is the only one of that bunch I still have. :-(

But....I'm now in a better place and have new boys who all seem to be thriving...despite the return of the Duckweed. Can't wait to receive the two from Loc. Should be here on Wednesday. I still have a 20 long, one 5.5 and the eight to clean up and the 20 long to divide but that's a far cry from all of the ones that needed attention a couple of months ago.

Now...you need to introduce your new boy. :-D


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

A lot can happen in six months. And, as usual, the best laid plans go astray or are completely obliterated.

For reasons of no import to anyone but me and mine, I continued to be neglectful when it came to the tank. I had all good intentions but....

The Duckweed finally defeated me. Stripped all four 5.5; even removed the sand and rinsed before putting back. Sand harbors MTS and Assassin Snails and I could not just throw them out. Thought Duckweed was gone except for finding a stray one or two here and there. Then a three-week trip to Montana, ND, SD, Wyoming. Came back to all of those "thoroughly cleaned" tanks with massive amounts of that @#$% weed.

I even let all but a few Anubias conk. Hated to lose the Ceratophyllum submersum (Soft Hornwort) but could not have any harbingers of that @#$% weed. Even though I completely cleaned them, to maintain my sanity I am rehoming both 20 longs and three of the four invested 5.5 when I get two new tanks. 

Next month I anticipate getting two brand new 20 tanks at the $1 per gallon sale. Will divide into three so I can house six Betta. Much easier to maintain than six separate tanks. I will still have the 2.5, one 5.5 the eight and two 2.5 gallon vases. The vases have heaters and sponge filters for any one who is raising his or her eyebrows. ;-)

I have the Ceratophyllum submersum on order, have my Wish List for www.aquariumplantsfactory.com ready. Have my dividers...which I am selling for both 20 long and 10 gallon tanks. Ordered 40 lbs of CaribSea Torpedo Beach sand. Am going to mix that with Tahitian Moon to create a black and white substrate for the bottom 20; top will be strictly the black Tahitian Moon. I have not had black and white sand before but the 20 on the bottom of the stand gets light only from the Stingrays. When I had just the Tahitian Moon it was difficult to see the inhabitants. I am hoping this combination will work to lighten it up as I will be using more white than the black sand. Do not like pure white substrate as it tends to be too reflective and that can contribute to fin biting and glass surfing. Although it sure is beautiful!

I have seller photos and some screen shots from videos of the various Betta that are now either in the tanks, vases or floating in a myriad of containers until their tanks are ready. Once, again, I have put the cart before the horse. >

Here is Spike, a pastel red.









Those with no names

Purple Salamander HMEE








White with red wash? HMEE








Koi HMPK








Multi-color partial Dragon HMPK








Multi-color CT








Multi-color CT








Marble HM...will most likely change color








Marble HM...will most likely change color








Koi HMPK








Multi-color HMPK...may or may not change color


----------



## Shifa

duckweed is such a pain  

your new babies look great though! who do you buy from *looking into ordering one for a new tank*


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Of the above I bought the HMPK from Loc Nguyen and the long-fins from eBay sellers. I buy almost exclusively from Loc. This is the first time I have bought from other than Loc in more than two years. He has two FB pages: Tom 5 Stars Betta and a closed group, Betta love and care. 

I am an administrator on the closed group so it you decide to join send me a PM so I can make sure you are approved. Or, you can message me through the FB group linked in my sig.

The Koi and the partial Dragon were $20 + $15 shipping for all four.


----------



## Shifa

Cool  thank you!


----------



## Lunatic

It's been a while on here, the bettas are looking wonderful Russell, Spike is a wonderful name for a betta like that!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Lunatic said:


> It's been a while on here, the bettas are looking wonderful Russell, Spike is a wonderful name for a betta like that!


Thank you. :grin2:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

If all goes as planned, Friday is the day!

My friend is coming to pick up the two 20 longs and bringing two new. She is also taking four 5.5 tanks. Filters going with them but heaters and lights are staying here.

Two new clear Ming vases should arrive Thursday or Friday. If I calculated correctly they are around five gallons. My other two vases are between three and four. I thought they were 2.5 but completely emptied and refilled using a gallon jug. All the vases have heaters and sponge filters.

Clear Ming vase.








Current 3-4 gallon vases.








Plants from my favorite place are on order. https://www.aquariumplantsfactory.com/

The acrylic dividers fit perfectly in the 20 long. Was worried about that one. Now I can sell them knowing they fit. Whew!  The ones for the 10 gallon fit, too. Both sizes fit so flush that you do not even need to secure except with the substrate or under the substrate. They are .25" thick acrylic with .25" holes so the Betta are secure by Nano tank mates can use the entire tank.

Divider.








Will have photos of tanks and vases _sans_ plants by Sunday. Keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Lunatic

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If all goes as planned, Friday is the day!
> 
> 
> 
> My friend is coming to pick up the two 20 longs and bringing two new. She is also taking four 5.5 tanks. Filters going with them but heaters and lights are staying here.
> 
> 
> 
> Two new clear Ming vases should arrive Thursday or Friday. If I calculated correctly they are around five gallons. My other two vases are between three and four. I thought they were 2.5 but completely emptied and refilled using a gallon jug. All the vases have heaters and sponge filters.
> 
> 
> 
> Clear Ming vase.
> 
> View attachment 958790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current 3-4 gallon vases.
> 
> View attachment 958792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plants from my favorite place are on order. https://www.aquariumplantsfactory.com/
> 
> 
> 
> The acrylic dividers fit perfectly in the 20 long. Was worried about that one. Now I can sell them knowing they fit. Whew!  The ones for the 10 gallon fit, too. Both sizes fit so flush that you do not even need to secure except with the substrate or under the substrate. They are .25" thick acrylic with .25" holes so the Betta are secure by Nano tank mates can use the entire tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Divider.
> 
> View attachment 958794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have photos of tanks and vases _sans_ plants by Sunday. Keep your fingers crossed!!!




Awesome! I am rooting for you! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If all goes as planned, Friday is the day!
> 
> My friend is coming to pick up the two 20 longs and bringing two new. She is also taking four 5.5 tanks. Filters going with them but heaters and lights are staying here.
> 
> Two new clear Ming vases should arrive Thursday or Friday. If I calculated correctly they are around five gallons. My other two vases are between three and four. I thought they were 2.5 but completely emptied and refilled using a gallon jug. All the vases have heaters and sponge filters.
> 
> Clear Ming vase.
> View attachment 958790
> 
> 
> Current 3-4 gallon vases.
> View attachment 958792
> 
> 
> Plants from my favorite place are on order. https://www.aquariumplantsfactory.com/
> 
> The acrylic dividers fit perfectly in the 20 long. Was worried about that one. Now I can sell them knowing they fit. Whew!  The ones for the 10 gallon fit, too. Both sizes fit so flush that you do not even need to secure except with the substrate or under the substrate. They are .25" thick acrylic with .25" holes so the Betta are secure by Nano tank mates can use the entire tank.
> 
> Divider.
> View attachment 958794
> 
> 
> Will have photos of tanks and vases _sans_ plants by Sunday. Keep your fingers crossed!!!


Huzzah for non standard (flat glass) tanks! My favorites are still my bubble bowls and 2g cookie jar. 
I saw your marketplace thread before finding this and thought "oh no! she's not keeping bettas anymore?!" thankfully that was wrong.


----------



## betterfisher

Great post. Very inspiring. Its day 1 for me


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

betterfisher said:


> Great post. Very inspiring. Its day 1 for me


Welcome!!!!

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Tanks up. Dividers and sand in...CaribSea Tahitian Moon (black) on top and CaribSea Torpedo Beach (off white) on the bottom. Three Betta transferred. Bottom Eheim heater does not appear to be working; will give it more time. New Eheim should be here Friday. Got a real deal on eBay...$20 each + free shipping for two 150 watts. Also got the last two Hydor 25 watts @ B1G1 50% off for total of $21 with free shipping.

Plants being shipped on January 22 so Betta are plant-less for another 10 or so days. Then, Katie Bar the Door!

Love the Torpedo Beach. Needed a lighter substrate on the bottom tank as, even with the Finnex Stingrays, black makes it too dark. Needed something else. Torpedo Beach is light without being so shocking white. I admit I am prejudiced against pure white. While tanks with such are gorgeous, I believe it is too reflective and makes the tanks too bright for our shade and dim-light loving Betta. But that is JMO.

Have my order in for Ceratophyllum submersum aka Soft Hornwort. Does not shed like regular Hornwort or C. demersum. Waiting for a break of several days in the weather between here and Virginia. Also have my order in for red Sakura Shrimp for after I am sure the tanks are mature enough.

Have substrate general fertilizer and Iron tabs on hand. Am going to wait until next SS check to get the Thrive S NilocG liquid ferts. The "S" indicates shrimp safe with no Copper. Although the inventor or whatever he would be called says the regular does not have enough Copper to be of concern. Call me paranoid. ;-)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Not the best shot in the world but here are three of the boys in tanks without plants. Ignore the fact I have not leveled the sand.

View attachment 959364


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I just had a major "duh" moment.

Over the years I have found that keeping the lights off when introducing new residents to a Betta tank makes a world of difference. Even if you use the floating bag thing the Betta do not seem to get bent out of shape as they do when the lights are on. I leave the lights off for a minimum of two hours but an hour is most likely enough.

It just occurred to me that I did not add the lights on the new tanks until the Betta had been in them for three days. No reason. I just did not. So after I turn on the lights there is curiosity but no excessive flaring or agitation from any of the Betta. So, I am wondering if the fact they could sense but not see each other worked as it does when adding new fish or inverts to a Betta tank? Hmmmm. Food for thought.

It has been two days since I added the lights and the only thing the middle guy on the bottom flares at is Fiona the Shih Tzu.


----------



## bluesamphire

That’s cos Shih Tzus are dangerous Attack Beast out to get yer!

I really like the amount of space it looks like they each have, nice and wide, rather than deep.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

The middle sections are 16 x 12 x 12 (40 x 30 x 30 cm). The outer sections are 6 x 12 x 12 (15 x 30 x 30 cm). Middle is around 10 gallons and ends are around 3.75.

Yep, you gotta watch those vicious Shih Tzu!


----------



## Ratvan

Have you always used those Dividers? 
I am contemplating using Aquarium Foam for mine (30 PPI minimum) and working it a bit like a HMF, should be fairly easy and cheap since I can buy meter's of the stuff at a time


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I only just started dividing tanks...well, within the last three years. My divided tanks are communities so the .25" holes are necessary for the Nano fish. I have always had these acrylic dividers. I also sell them but overseas shipping would be prohibitive. ;-)


----------



## Ratvan

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I only just started dividing tanks...well, within the last three years. My divided tanks are communities so the .25" holes are necessary for the Nano fish. I have always had these acrylic dividers. I also sell them but overseas shipping would be prohibitive. ;-)


I see, i'm only planning on having RCS and Betta so the gaps should be large enough for the RCS babies to make it through and I am hoping that it will block line of sight to the other fish but allow good water movement, thankfully I have a male and two females that do not terrorise shrimp


----------



## Lunatic

I had all four of my bettas divided in a 20 gallon long with opaque black dividers with tiny holes that allowed shrimplets to pass through.

When one of my bettas died without any symptoms, and one had gotten sick, I decided to tear it down. Now I have three bettas in seperate 2.5 and 5 gallon tanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I have never seen the difference between maintaining divided and community tanks. As with community tanks, one must practice due diligence, especially with water changing, and be aware of the slightest anomaly. And disease can spread as quickly in community as divided.

For some, due to space limitations, divided is the best option. I love mine.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Will not name names, but I bought some Betta on eBay. For the last several years I have bought from a friend on FB. Well, let us just say I am not going to make this mistake again. Spike, the DT I bought from fg-betta, is great. Very active, eating, etc. So I will definitely go back to him. If I had the $$ I would buy one he has listed now.

To explain: Most sellers do not feed their sold Betta for the 24 hours preceding shipping. This is very practical as it means no food in so no waste out while the fish is in transit. Keeps the water cleaner.

However, when I received three other Betta they looked as if they had not eaten for more than 24 hours but I was not terribly concerned. They all were fairly active and ate a bit. Within 10 days, first the last Marble, then the white HMEE and now the purple HMEE died. Spike, all of Loc's boys and the last Marble (bought from a different seller) are doing just fine.

So, either Loc or fg-betta from now on!


----------



## bluesamphire

Oh, that is a great pity.
Very sorry to read this.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Fingers crossed, plant order will arrive tomorrow (Wednesday, January 29). Am going to try to have everything in by the weekend and the new vases set up, too. For anyone interested, here is the list of plants I ordered. When weather is better between here and VA I will be getting a 10 gallon tank's worth of Ceratophylla submersum.

Some of these are harder to grow and do best with added CO2 most especially C. sp. Flamingo. I bought tissue culture just to see if that would make a difference. We will see how I do. 

Alternanthera*Bettzickiana Red
Alternanthera Rosanervig

Anubis Barteri 'Coffeefolia'
Anubias Barteri 'Round Leaves'
Anubias Congensis Mini
Anubias Minima
Anubias Golden
Anubias Nana 'petite' *

C. Beckettii
C. Petchii
C. Wendtii Brown
C. Wendtii Green
C. Wendtii Tropica

Dwarf Sagittaria Subulata

E. Parviflorus
E. Yellow Sun

Lilaeopsis Novae zelandiae

Lobelia Cardinalis small form

Ludwigia Ovalis
Ludwigia Peruensis
Ludwigia Super Red

Rotala Indica
Rotala indica Green

*In Vitro*
Alternanthera Reineckii Mini
C. Lucens
C. Lutea
C. Mioya
C. sp. Flamingo*
E. Aflame
E. Tenellus
E. Small Bear
Eleocharis sp. Mini
Lagenandra Meeboldii Red
Micranthemum Micranthemoides

I have a tank where I am going to put the extra clippings and when the weather is better will offer an RAOK for postage. For those not familiar, that stands for Random Act of Kindness.


----------



## bluesamphire

Lovely selection of plants. They will look beautifully varied.
And I’m looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## Aqua Aurora

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Fingers crossed, plant order will arrive tomorrow (Wednesday, January 29). Am going to try to have everything in by the weekend and the new vases set up, too. For anyone interested, here is the list of plants I ordered. When weather is better between here and VA I will be getting a 10 gallon tank's worth of Ceratophylla submersum.
> 
> Some of these are harder to grow and do best with added CO2 most especially C. sp. Flamingo. I bought tissue culture just to see if that would make a difference. We will see how I do.
> 
> Alternanthera*Bettzickiana Red
> Alternanthera Rosanervig
> 
> Anubis Barteri 'Coffeefolia'
> Anubias Barteri 'Round Leaves'
> Anubias Congensis Mini
> Anubias Minima
> Anubias Golden
> Anubias Nana 'petite' *
> 
> C. Beckettii
> C. Petchii
> C. Wendtii Brown
> C. Wendtii Green
> C. Wendtii Tropica
> 
> Dwarf Sagittaria Subulata
> 
> E. Parviflorus
> E. Yellow Sun
> 
> Lilaeopsis Novae zelandiae
> 
> Lobelia Cardinalis small form
> 
> Ludwigia Ovalis
> Ludwigia Peruensis
> Ludwigia Super Red
> 
> Rotala Indica
> Rotala indica Green
> 
> *In Vitro*
> Alternanthera Reineckii Mini
> C. Lucens
> C. Lutea
> C. Mioya
> C. sp. Flamingo*
> E. Aflame
> E. Tenellus
> E. Small Bear
> Eleocharis sp. Mini
> Lagenandra Meeboldii Red
> Micranthemum Micranthemoides
> 
> I have a tank where I am going to put the extra clippings and when the weather is better will offer an RAOK for postage. For those not familiar, that stands for Random Act of Kindness.


I want to know how your anubias is doing after a month. I'm having a horrible time finding anubias that doesn't melt away in a week or 2 x.x Got some lovely anubias golden, lots of leaves, nope melted- GONE!


----------



## Shifa

Aqua Aurora said:


> I want to know how your anubias is doing after a month. I'm having a horrible time finding anubias that doesn't melt away in a week or 2 x.x Got some lovely anubias golden, lots of leaves, nope melted- GONE!



Wow  never heard of them melting THAT bad, then again, mine never melt, I have very little issues with melt no matter what I plant overall though, so I'm pretty biased (not even crypts!)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Still have some Anubias in the vases that I bought from APF back in the Summer. 

One seller, who clones Anubias, told me that Anubias are true low light plants one of the few that will melt if the light is too high. I have a 12' Finnex Stingray spanning the 12" high vases and two 30' Finnex on each of the 20 long tanks. Wonder if that is one of the reasons the Finnex people told me to go with the Stingray instead of the Planted+? I gave them a list of my plants and they said the Planted+ would be too much and encourage the growth of algae. :dunno:

Did you tie them down? I have best luck either letting them float or using plant weights to hold them down. Don't know if that makes a difference, though.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Shifa said:


> Wow  never heard of them melting THAT bad, then again, mine never melt, I have very little issues with melt no matter what I plant overall though, so I'm pretty biased (not even crypts!)


I lost nearly $200 in anubias back in 2014 when I first got into it. Had some stunning specimens including a massive anubias broadleaf, and stardust.. lost a whole tank of anubias to rhizome rot, broke my heart.




RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Still have some Anubias in the vases that I bought from APF back in the Summer.
> 
> One seller, who clones Anubias, told me that Anubias are true low light plants one of the few that will melt if the light is too high. I have a 12' Finnex Stingray spanning the 12" high vases and two 30' Finnex on each of the 20 long tanks. Wonder if that is one of the reasons the Finnex people told me to go with the Stingray instead of the Planted+? I gave them a list of my plants and they said the Planted+ would be too much and encourage the growth of algae. :dunno:
> 
> Did you tie them down? I have best luck either letting them float or using plant weights to hold them down. Don't know if that makes a difference, though.


I use a 13 watt cfl (60 watt equivalent) over the tank, closest anubias is 6" below at tip of leaf, lowest point is 12" away. I'm using the same light setup over my tanks with the older anubias (8g bubble bowl, 3g bubble bowl) same distance from light, same bulb/fixture, and not melting. All with salvinia minima floating at surface so diffuses light down even more.

My light is weaker than the one in this chart:
http://www.jeremysquires.com/img/aquarium/Diagram3.jpg

New ones I loosely tie mine to driftwood (allow room for it to thicken up) or if roots are long enough put a small rock over roots (not rhizome) to anchor. Older anubias is rooted in gravel so not tied/weighed down.

I'm assuming I just keep buying anubias with the rhizome rot disease and loose them from that.. my nose is forever clogged so i can't do the sniff test for garbage stink, but they show all the other symptoms of it (not when buying, but after they get in the tank).


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Have you read this? It is not really a forum but a blog that hasn't been active since 2012. ;-)

Bulletin of Russian Anubias Forum: Anubias plants rotting: facts, rumours and guessworks


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Just dropped the plants into the tanks. Haven't planted. But here are some of the Betta. Never really used a camera phone before. Took a while to figure out zoom and which button/whatever took the picture. I have even videoed when I intended for a still. So please disregard the lack of quality and clarity.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Fiona finds the Koi on the end particularly fascinating.

0


----------



## swee777

I'm enjoying reading your journal. Just found it and thank you for sharing this information. Really brings back some memories.


----------



## granitecoast

Very interesting. Thanks


----------



## Zellie

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I finally decided to start a journal. I thought i would start out with how I got into this hobby and what it was like early-on. I hope you enjoy my rembrances of things past.....Linda
> 
> 
> Today’s aquarists are lucky in so many ways: Affordable aquariums, filters and heaters, a wealth of fish species from which to choose. Most have no idea how it was before any of the above. How it was before the Internet and Forums. When you had to read book by researchers and breeders or find a mentor with years of experience to glean information.
> 
> I began my aquatic adventures in 1959 when my Father used my 10th birthday as an excuse to get the aquarium he had always wanted. That birthday present cost him nearly $600 in today’s money. Now you see why he needed an excuse! As a Navy Chief Petty Officer his pay wasn’t all that great and we lived in San Diego, CA where the cost of living was high.
> 
> What did my birthday gift include? A 10 gallon Metaframe aquarium with slate bottom, gravel, a net, food, a ton of plants and three Guppies, three Mollies and three Swords…one male and two females of each. There were no affordable heaters for smaller aquariums and my brain has forgotten if it had a filter…but I don’t think so.
> 
> One of the tenants of long-ago aquaria was the “One-inch of fish per gallon of water.” This 100-year-old belief was developed when there were no filters to supply oxygen or maintain water quality. Although with today’s technology that rule no longer applies many still perpetuate it.
> 
> Speaking of plants: From the aquatic beginnings an abundance of live plants was a “must.” Even in the 1800s aquarists rightly believed that not only did live plants provide oxygen but they also maintained water quality even before the advent of filters. Ask aquatic experts and you will find many who believe some of today’s fish sicken more often than ever before because too many aquarists use maintenance-free fake plants and thus deprive their fish of the benefits live plants provide…which is why my birthday gift came with a lot of plants.
> 
> In 1959 there was no “instant cycling” bacteria. The aquarist did weekly water changes of 50% no matter how many fish were in the new tank. We didn’t lose a single fish during the “breaking in” of the aquarium as amateurs called it. As a matter of fact, we didn’t lose any of them in a cross-country trip to my Father’s final assignment in Florida. With no Interstates, if memory serves, it took a week; maybe a bit longer. Can you imagine? A week driving across country in a Nash station wagon with two kids (aged 10 and seven), a parakeet and an aquarium with nine fish?
> 
> My Mom carried two jugs for water and when we arrived at a motel she would fill the jugs. The next morning right before we left she would dip out some of the tank water and fill the tank with the water that had been setting out overnight. Back then you didn’t need “conditioners” because they didn’t add all that stuff to the water supply that they do today.
> 
> We maintained that tank until we left Florida for Tennessee in the summer of 1964. We gave it to a friend. When we reached Tennessee, we bought a 20 gallon which we kept until I left for my last two years college in 1968.


Wow! Wonderful history lesson. A 10 gallon was that expensive back then? Very cool.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Back then we made $.75-$1.00 an hour.  .


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thought I might start updating since I've made the commitment to either plant or place my tanks. I am down from 15 to four!!! Two 20 longs that are divided x 3; a 2.5 (will be mostly Anubias and dwarf Swords) and an eight (mostly tall Anubias). Still have four 5.5 and two 20 longs and equipment in need of homes. But, it must be local pick-up. I'm near Nashville.

I use *NilocG* Thrive Shrimp Specific liquid fertilizer, NilocG Thrive Caps and *Iron* tabs from *Han Aquatics *in the substrate. NilocG also has ferts specifically for low-tech tanks. Years ago a friend who raises, clones and sells aquatic plants told me all Swords/Echinodorus need *Iron*. It's not just for red plants. I took his advice and the results are amazing.

I have a few plants here and there: Hornwort, Baby Tears, Cardinal Plant, Willow Moss, Java Moss and some Anubias and stem plants I cannot identify. Also, pink Ramshorn snails in one 20 gallon and blue Ramshorn Snails in the other. And, Purple with black foot, Magenta with light foot and Ivory Mystery Snails. Plus some tiny Horned Nerite Snails that are too cute.  

On Friday I ordered from Buce Plants. More difficult are starred.

*Anubias:*
Long and Wavy, Striped, Wrinkle Leaf, Short and Sharp
*
Cryptocoryne:*
Mioya, Hudori***, *Parva

*Echinodorus:*
Red Flame

Ludwigia Natans Super Red**** (the red stem plant that grows well for me)

As soon as he has all of the plants I want, I will be ordering the following from Aquarium Plants Factory:

*Anubias:*
Barteri Round Leaves, Butterfly, Coffeefolia, Congenesis Mini, Golden, Minima, Petite, 'Super" Petite (for the 2.5)

*Cryptocoryne:*
Becketti, Wendtii 'Green', Wendtii 'Green Gecko'

*Echinodorus:*
Yellow Sun*, Dwarf Hairgrass 'Mini', *Tenellus, Vesuvius, Dwarf Parva

Tiger Lotus
Banana Plants


----------



## YogisMom

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> My Betta:
> 
> Harry, Guthrie and Boo Betta.


Wow, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Not a very good picture of a divided tank waiting to be planted.


----------



## fishowner550

Looks good how many gallons is that?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

It's a 20. There's a filter in each section and a 50 watt Eheim heater in the middle. I'm upgrading the heater up to a 100 or 150 watt so it doesn't have to work so hard. I was surprised I didn't need a heater in each section to keep even temperature; guess it's the filters moving the water around so much.

I have another 20 on the bottom shelf that is a work in progress, too.

After the tanks are mature, I'm adding a dozen Black Bar Endler's Livebearers (all males), shoals of Ember Tetra, Pygmy Cory and Habrosus Cory.

Dividers are .25" thick acrylic with .25" holes so the Nano fish can utilize the entire tank while the Betta remain in place. The ones I sell are opaque instead of clear.


----------



## fishowner550

Wow looks cool! Cant wait to see the result, I may divide my ten gallon in the future.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

If you are a DIY or know someone who is, they are not that hard to make. I'm not DIY and neither is my husband so I paid someone to make these.

If your 10 is a Marineland or anything other than Aqueon I can send you the measurements for a 10-gallon divider. The divider will fit flush so you don't need suction cups; makes for a cleaner look. However, these work on the bottom and under the substrate.


----------



## Mr. B

thank you so muck for writing this!


----------



## Mr. B

I loved it!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Mr. B said:


> I loved it!


Thank you. I enjoy writing it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*What I'm Doing:*
Taking down two 20 long tanks and an eight.

*Why I'm Doing it:*
I cannot do justice by John Lee Pettimore and Ernest T. Bass and keep up with two 20 long, the eight and two 2.5 gallons. And, keep my indoor plants thriving and Edward and Fiona the Shih Tzu groomed.

*My plan:*
One 20 will be used for a humid environment for my Episcia and other plants that need more than the humidifier provides. Our house is so dry! I filled an empty 20 and within seven days 50%+ of the water had evaporated!!! I knew it was a lot because I was constantly filling up so the heaters would stay submerged but certainly not that much.

I have two PetSmart 2.5 gallon tanks (12" x 6" x 8") and just purchased two Dennerle 2.5 (8" x 8" x 10"). They will have Aqueon PFE-1 filters and Hydor heaters (either 25 or 50 watt...I have both).

Will be nicely planted. I _think_ I have enough Anubias, Crypts, Echinodorus and Dwarf Water Lettuce. As my neighbor has a Koi pond I will also buy some Hornwort. She gets the excess DWL and stem plants for her Koi.

If you've been following my thread in Pictures, "Decisions, Decisions," you know I already have two Betta on the way so I will be at my limit.

Why 2.5 tanks? Space and I like them. The Dennerle will fit on my end table and are under its weight limit (I hope...may have to add a support). The other two will fit on the top shelf of the aquarium stand with a couple of inches to spare. It will be so much easier doing a weekly one-gallon water change and vacuum on four smaller tanks than the 16 I've been doing.

I'm really, really hoping the plants in the bottom tank will appreciate the Finnex Stingray as I have three 30" I won't be using. I'm worried that a 16" Stingray might be a bit too strong when I span two of the 2.5 tanks. If it is, I'll need to buy two Finnex Stingray 2.

In any case, I now have three 20 long and four 5.5 tanks to rehome (for free). Plus used but working filters for the 20 longs. So if you know anyone near Nashville send me a PM.

So, that's where things stand. Dennerle tanks came today (Wednesday), taking down the top 20 tomorrow and cleaning up the bottom one. When that's done all I need to do is set up the Dennerle and move Ernest T. and John Lee.

Then next week everything will be ready when Phineas T. Barnum and Roscoe P. Coltrane arrive.

The only downside is I'm pretty sure Edward and Fiona won't be thrilled to know I will now have the time to groom them every week. 

*And if any of you are plant addicts, I have:*
Calathea
Variegated and non-variegated String of Hearts
Rhizo and Rex Begonia
Mini African Violet Trailers
Episcias (the humidity hogs)
Peperomia (a few)
Philodendron Micans
String of Pearls
Pep Ruby Cascade
String of Turtles
Philodendron 'Hope'
Victorian Fern

I will be thinning some of them come Spring. If interested shoot me a PM with what you'd like. Will be sent bare root for cost of postage. I'm sure the non-variegated String of Hearts/Rosary Vine will be able to spare cuttings; not so much the variegated or the String of Pearls.


----------



## Kat50

I love reading your journal. It reminds me of my life and then I started remembering all the funny And odd things happening with me and our horses and different animals.


----------



## The Halfmoon Lover

Definitely subscribing! This wealth of betta information and history is amazing, can't wait to reread it thoroughly 😊
Thank you for this journal!


----------



## Mr. B

you should make it a book!!!


----------



## Mr. B

Do you have pics of your tanks now? I would love to see them!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

All those best laid plans went kaput. The death tank remained so no matter what I did. So I sold it, two other 20 long and four 5.5.

Three Betta in 2.5 gallons and a temporary Kritter Keeper died. That's why I posed the longevity question. I do know a US breeder and bought three males from him for the 10s. So I have these three and my little blue rim.


























Now I have two (three when PetSmart restocks) divided x 2 10 gallons. Also bought a custom-made tank stand from a craftsman on Etsy. Beautiful work. I can place it in front of the other tanks because I had it made short enough that it won't interfere with my view of the others.




















If you ever need a custom-made stand or anything else I can highly recommend Custom made furniture for the contemporary by FirmFoundationWW


----------



## Seqathe

So happy I found this journal and finally found out how to subscribe to a thread! I think it will be both interesting and educational for me to read. I am sort of starting to read from end to beginning, I realized 😆


----------



## betta4ever!

Any updates? I love your journal, read it all!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you, betta4ever!

Will not go into details but I lost every fish when we were away on vacation in Montana last Fall. Also lost a tank of Filter Feeders. So I am now fishless. Betta-less for the first time in 50+ years.

I am regrouping. Will most likely wind up with two 10 gallons Betta-based community tanks with Dario Dario and Habrosus Cory and one 10 gallon for Filter Feeders (Vampire and Bamboo Shrimp and Thai Micro Crabs) and Bloody Mary Neocaridina. Or one Betta-based community in a 10 and two for Filter Feeders and Neos. I enjoy the Filter Feeders more than anything I've ever kept. Will decide on what other fish for the communities when I'm ready to stock.

Will set the tanks back up and add plants before adding fish or FF. Probably will restock after we return from another vacation to Montana and Wyoming in late Spring. If you ever get to the states insist on seeing Montana and the Bison Reserve. 

Two of my Thai Micro Crabs and Nerite Snail. Can you spot the other, tiny TMC? Have to download other resident photo from my phone.


----------



## Animals15

Russel first, I am so glad that you are back on the website, it was not the same without you on the forums !! Many feel the same as I do but all we hope for is that you are doing well while you are away. 
I feel for you and all the loss you have recently had to cope with. I know how heartbroken you must feel . You are a dedicated fish keeper who gave a great home to your fish, and I know that when you feel the time is right, you will give new fish an excellent home!

I read a good portion of your diary here and plan to read the rest really soon. I am inspired by your journey as a fish keeper and wish you the best!!

Your micro crabs are adorable and snails are lovely. 🌸


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you. Really appreciate the kind words.

Did you find both of them?


----------



## betta4ever!

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Will not go into details but I lost every fish when we were away on vacation in Montana last Fall. Also lost a tank of Filter Feeders. So I am now fishless. Betta-less for the first time in 50+ years.


I'm so sorry for your losses! I feel you...


RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I am regrouping. Will most likely wind up with two 10 gallons Betta-based community tanks with Dario Dario and Habrosus Cory and one 10 gallon for Filter Feeders (Vampire and Bamboo Shrimp and Thai Micro Crabs) and Bloody Mary Neocaridina. Or one Betta-based community in a 10 and two for Filter Feeders and Neos. I enjoy the Filter Feeders more than anything I've ever kept. Will decide on what other fish for the communities when I'm ready to stock.


Thats great! I am so glad you are regrouping! I love betta comunity tanks! What are the 'Filter feeder'?


RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Two of my Thai Micro Crabs and Nerite Snail. Can you spot the other, tiny TMC? Have to download other resident photo from my phone.


This crab is so cute! I didn't know that crabs also lived in freshwater!! The nerite is the black thing, right? Can't see it really well, but i'm sure it is a cutie!


----------



## KatieMR

Hi @RussellTheShihTzu! I am so sorry to hear you lost all your fish! That is really sad. I also am glad to see you back! We have missed you and your wisdom and experience the last few months!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

@betta4ever! Filter Feeders I had were Vampire/African Giant Shrimp, Bamboo/Flower Shrimp and Thai Micro Crabs. The shrimp don't have claws. Instead, they have "fans" that they wave around in the water and collect micro bits and particles. The TMC collect the same on the hairs of their legs. This is a great site for pictures https://aquaticarts.com/ The TMC do not belong in community tanks because they are so small and shy. All do best in an invert/gastropod-only tank but my first Vampire Shrimp, Larry, lived for three years in a peaceful community tank with lots of places to molt without being attacked.

@KatieMR Thank you but don't sell yourself short! You impart some great information/advice. But, after five months' absence it feels good to come back and reacquaint with old friends.


----------



## KatieMR

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> @KatieMR Thank you but don't sell yourself short! You impart some great information/advice. But, after five months' absence it feels good to come back and reacquaint with old friends.


Not going to lie: most of it I stole from you! Hahaha


----------



## KatieMR

Thank you, though, I do appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Billi

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I finally decided to start a journal. I thought i would start out with how I got into this hobby and what it was like early-on. I hope you enjoy my rembrances of things past.....Linda
> 
> 
> Today’s aquarists are lucky in so many ways: Affordable aquariums, filters and heaters, a wealth of fish species from which to choose. Most have no idea how it was before any of the above. How it was before the Internet and Forums. When you had to read book by researchers and breeders or find a mentor with years of experience to glean information.
> 
> I began my aquatic adventures in 1959 when my Father used my 10th birthday as an excuse to get the aquarium he had always wanted. That birthday present cost him nearly $600 in today’s money. Now you see why he needed an excuse! As a Navy Chief Petty Officer his pay wasn’t all that great and we lived in San Diego, CA where the cost of living was high.
> 
> What did my birthday gift include? A 10 gallon Metaframe aquarium with slate bottom, gravel, a net, food, a ton of plants and three Guppies, three Mollies and three Swords…one male and two females of each. There were no affordable heaters for smaller aquariums and my brain has forgotten if it had a filter…but I don’t think so.
> 
> One of the tenants of long-ago aquaria was the “One-inch of fish per gallon of water.” This 100-year-old belief was developed when there were no filters to supply oxygen or maintain water quality. Although with today’s technology that rule no longer applies many still perpetuate it.
> 
> Speaking of plants: From the aquatic beginnings an abundance of live plants was a “must.” Even in the 1800s aquarists rightly believed that not only did live plants provide oxygen but they also maintained water quality even before the advent of filters. Ask aquatic experts and you will find many who believe some of today’s fish sicken more often than ever before because too many aquarists use maintenance-free fake plants and thus deprive their fish of the benefits live plants provide…which is why my birthday gift came with a lot of plants.
> 
> In 1959 there was no “instant cycling” bacteria. The aquarist did weekly water changes of 50% no matter how many fish were in the new tank. We didn’t lose a single fish during the “breaking in” of the aquarium as amateurs called it. As a matter of fact, we didn’t lose any of them in a cross-country trip to my Father’s final assignment in Florida. With no Interstates, if memory serves, it took a week; maybe a bit longer. Can you imagine? A week driving across country in a Nash station wagon with two kids (aged 10 and seven), a parakeet and an aquarium with nine fish?
> 
> My Mom carried two jugs for water and when we arrived at a motel she would fill the jugs. The next morning right before we left she would dip out some of the tank water and fill the tank with the water that had been setting out overnight. Back then you didn’t need “conditioners” because they didn’t add all that stuff to the water supply that they do today.
> 
> We maintained that tank until we left Florida for Tennessee in the summer of 1964. We gave it to a friend. When we reached Tennessee, we bought a 20 gallon which we kept until I left for my last two years college in 1968.


I loved your story of your experience. I had a 120 gallon with 2 Oscars in the 1980’s and I don’t remember cycling my tank,was told to add water from an established tank,no conditioner,I had well water. They were babies when I got them and ended up being mated. Occasionally they had fry. Which well let’s just say they weren’t the best parents. I had those two fish,Flotsam and Jetsam for 15-20 years. I didn’t even know what a Nitrogen Cycle was when I recently got a Betta. So crazy.


----------



## Mr. B

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you, betta4ever!
> 
> Will not go into details but I lost every fish when we were away on vacation in Montana last Fall. Also lost a tank of Filter Feeders. So I am now fishless. Betta-less for the first time in 50+ years.
> 
> I am regrouping. Will most likely wind up with two 10 gallons Betta-based community tanks with Dario Dario and Habrosus Cory and one 10 gallon for Filter Feeders (Vampire and Bamboo Shrimp and Thai Micro Crabs) and Bloody Mary Neocaridina. Or one Betta-based community in a 10 and two for Filter Feeders and Neos. I enjoy the Filter Feeders more than anything I've ever kept. Will decide on what other fish for the communities when I'm ready to stock.
> 
> Will set the tanks back up and add plants before adding fish or FF. Probably will restock after we return from another vacation to Montana and Wyoming in late Spring. If you ever get to the states insist on seeing Montana and the Bison Reserve.
> 
> Two of my Thai Micro Crabs and Nerite Snail. Can you spot the other, tiny TMC? Have to download other resident photo from my phone.
> View attachment 1038473


Love the crabs!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Haven't had fish for a year. That's about to change.

Plants from Green Leaf Aquariums are due this week. Those ordered from Aquarium Plants Factory | Premium Quality Aquatic Plants Online are waiting for Myriophyllum Tuberculatum 'Red' to be back in stock.

I prefer these two sellers because they do not have parasites, disease, snails, etc.

*From GLA:*
Alternanthera Reineckii
Alternanthera Reineckii Pink

Anubias Minima

Cryptocoryne Beckettii
Cryptocoryne Mioya
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Affinis Red

Lagenandra Meeboldii Red Round

Blyxia sp Red...Never had much luck with Blyxia but thought "Why not?"

*From APF:*
Alternanthera Rosanervig 'Mini'
Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini'

Anubias Congensis Mini
Anubias Barteri Dark Angel
Anubias Congensis
Anubias Golden Nana
Anubias Minima
Anubias Petite

Banana Lily

Cryptocoryne Flamingo
Cryptocoryne Parva 'Mini
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green

Echinodorus Pink Miracle

Myriophyllum Tenandrum
Myriophyllum Tuberculatum 'Red'
Hornwort

Myriophyllum Mattogrossense
Myriophyllum sp. Guyana
Littorella Uniflora

Last three are in vitro; they've been hit or miss for me. I've never tried to grow tissue cultured stem plants so this will be a new experience. The Littorella Uniflora is my carpet plant..

Floating plants, moss and Subwassertang from shrimpforrest on eBay. No snails; not pests; no disease. My favorite eBay seller.

As far as fish, one 10 is divided x 2; one is divided x 2 but that may change to and be open tank. All will be community tanks as holes in dividers are large enough for Nano fish to pass through. Both will have Bettas. The third 10 gallon will be another filter feeder tank.

Bettas are in quarantine and should be here after September 12. Filter feeders won't be added until after their tank is at least four weeks cycled and stable. Meantime, one of these Betta will have an entire 10 to himself.

And that's where I am. Back to cleaning tanks and grooming Fiona and Edward Shih Tzu.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Oh, forgot the Bettas. 

First two don't have names although I do have some ideas: Farinelli (flamboyant) or Velutti (a diva) for the first and Caffarelli (unpredictable) or Scalzi (unique) for the second.







Blue and Yellow DT







Orange DT







Red. He does have a slight spoon-head but I can live with it. Thought he was a DT. indjo looked noted he has a wrinkle in the middle of his caudal. So this one shall be known as "Rip Van Wrinkle."


----------



## sparkyjoe

So exciting!! Can’t wait to see everything all set up!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

GLA plants arrived. I think I may have overdone it.


----------



## sparkyjoe

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> GLA plants arrived. I think I may have overdone it.


What?!? There’s never such a thing as too many plants!! It just means you need more aquariums to accommodate them. 🤪


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Well, I was wrong. With the GLA plants I didn't overdo it because, while they were not DOA, they were on their way to D. I have always been impressed by the health of the GLA plants and their packing. However, this time the pots were so wet I could wring water out of the medium...twice. Condensation in the bags turned the Blyxia to mush and the other leaved plants translucent. However, they gave me credit for the plants even though they weren't DOA .

I will still buy from and recommend them as this, IMO, was a fluke. They have many plants I want but Aquarium Plants Factory (my go-to) doesn't carry. Mostly well-rooted potted stem plants.

So, I have three Betta and a boatload of Pink Ramshorn Snails (a gorgeous shade of pink and the best packing I have ever seen) in nearly naked tanks. Tomorrow the Thorned Nerites, six Batik Nerites and three Blue and three Ivory Mystery Snails and the Aquarium Plants Factory order should arrive. With any luck all will be done Sunday as we're going to be gone most of the day on Saturday.

The Betta are incredible. So active and healthy. The plants from Coastal Gem are lovely and well packed.

But most important, I finally found Ceratophyllum submersum!!!!! 🥳🥳🥳🥳 Submersum is lighter and softer; goes by Tropical or Soft Hornwort. Hornwort sold in stores and online is C. demersum or "Coontail" which is darker and more harsh in its texture.

The Etsy seller had C. demersum listed. As I always do, I asked if he knew anyone who had submersum. He said he did but doesn't list it because most people want Coontail. He let me substitute the submersum. I was so excited. My three + year search has ended!

AND....he has various sizes of feeding/corral those floating plants rings. And, small Calcium blocks with Spirulina for my snails. I feel like I hit the Mother Lode. 😂

Well, enough nattering. I'll sit here and admire what plants I have and the Betta and Ramshorn Snails.


----------



## BettaSplendens Life

How very inspiring to read this wonderful thread. I previously had multi community fish tanks, and the only single species I had were guppies and the ubiquitous Goldfish. I am now just focusing on Bettas and I just love them! Glad to have such a forum of Betta lovers


----------



## Crayawns

I keep hoping for new arrival pictures!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Crayawns said:


> I keep hoping for new arrival pictures!


Me, too. 😂 

Right now they're in fairly bare tanks with no 'scaping and algae on the glass. When I get home the plants should be there....and the Nerite Snails.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Oops, Etsy seller RGFamilyAquatics - Etsy is a "she." My bad.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

No feesh but some of the plants from www.aquariumplantsfactory.com. I have a planting day (or two) in store. Rip Van Wrinkle is in there exploring. Each time I dropped in a new plant he rushed over to investigate. This is a 10 gallon.








Had to more the orange DT to half of a divided tank. He was in the one above but kept harassing the Mystery Snails. He'd poke at them until they were rolled over. One by one. Because of his bent to rain destruction on the tank he is "Maxwell Edison." I received some Horned Nerite Snails and put them in Maxwell's side of the tank. He poked them only once or twice. Now he leaves them alone.

I hate pulling snails from their travel bag; seems sorta mean. So I left the open bag in the tank so they could come out on their own. I watched Maxwell swim up into it and seem to get stuck; I kept watching and he figured out how to exit. For the next few minutes he would swim up into the bag and back out. Deadly and smart is _not_ a good combination.😂

You think you have USPS issues? Marked on all four sides and the top. Also on the top: LIVE FISH in 56 point type. Shoved in the box so hard you can see the damage upper right. If you'd like to share this on a social platform, feel free. It's in Tennessee. If you want to also advertise the town, just send a PM.


----------



## sparkyjoe

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> No feesh but some of the plants from www.aquariumplantsfactory.com. I have a planting day (or two) in store. Rip Van Wrinkle is in there exploring. Each time I dropped in a new plant he rushed over to investigate. This is a 10 gallon.
> View attachment 1046411
> 
> 
> Had to more the orange DT to half of a divided tank. He was in the one above but kept harassing the Mystery Snails. He'd poke at them until they were rolled over. One by one. Because of his bent to rain destruction on the tank he is "Maxwell Edison." I received some Horned Nerite Snails and put them in Maxwell's side of the tank. He poked them only once or twice. Now he leaves them alone.
> 
> I hate pulling snails from their travel bag; seems sorta mean. So I left the open bag in the tank so they could come out on their own. I watched Maxwell swim up into it and seem to get stuck; I kept watching and he figured out how to exit. For the next few minutes he would swim up into the bag and back out. Deadly and smart is _not_ a good combination.😂
> 
> You think you have USPS issues? Marked on all four sides and the top. Also on the top: LIVE FISH in 56 point type. Shoved in the box so hard you can see the damage upper right. If you'd like to share this on a social platform, feel free. It's in Tennessee. If you want to also advertise the town, just send a PM.
> View attachment 1046400


Love it!!! Even unplanted the tank looks spectacular. And it makes me think I need more plants in my 10 gallon!

Hopefully Maxwell has learned that the horned nerites are friends not food. I would guess that Rip is appreciating the upgrade! 

I just received notice that my little corys are in the USPS system and on their way to me. This is the nerve racking part because we too have dreadful mail service. We’re lucky we have good neighbors because we’re constantly getting each other’s mail and packages are frequently misplaced.

Can’t wait to see how everything looks when it’s done!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

There's a saying "If you can see your Betta at a glance you don't have enough plants." I take it to heart.

Maxwell keeps stalking but he stays a healthy distance away. I wanted to open all three 10 gallons. Going to hold off on one while I assess Maxwell. May need to leave one divided and get another Betta. Oh, dear. 

Rip doesn't stop moving when the lights are on. He does a lot of weaving.

I love these gorgeous, deep pink Ramshorn Snails.


----------



## sparkyjoe

Oh no!! You might have to get another betta!! The horror! 🤪

I’m always so tempted by the ramshorns but I can’t bring myself to actually getting any. I might get a mystery snail for the 10 gallon. Maybe. Or I might try a couple of the horned nerites. For the smaller tanks I currently have one nerite snail that I move around every few months.

I know my plants in the 10 gallon will fill in over time. In my other tanks I frequently loose track of my boys because they’re hunting amongst the plants. I’m just impatient for the filling in to happen!


----------

